# CowPimp Picks Up Heavy Shit



## CowPimp (May 28, 2007)

The title of this journal is right to the point.  I started fresh on a new program today, and I'm ready to attack with all my might.  As always, I want to get stronger, and I think I'm going to try and add some quality lean mass too now that I've cut down, but that will be fairly gradual, especially for the summer.  Come fall/winter I may get a bit more aggressive with the weight gain.

Also, I'm putting less emphasis on my conditioning work.  I'm lifting 4 days per week, and I will do 2 days of cardio per week.  I will be skipping anaerobic intervals this time around, but I do think I will stick to aerobic interval work on the days I do cardio.

So, here's what I did today:


A1 *Back Squat* RI60
275x3
255x4x3
245x3x3
A2 *Reverse Cable Chop* RI60
#8x8x3

B1 *1Leg RDL* RI60
65sx3x8
B2 *Plank* RI60
+70x45sec


That's it.  That's all I needed.  So, that's basically what the strength day looks like for lower body.  My first two exercises are 8x3 hopefully using something I can stick with the entire 8 sets.  I started too high here (Should've been better), but I'm going to work this aggressively.  My squat just sucks compared to my deadlift, so it's getting priority in the strength department.  Really, right now it's been sucking period.  Don't know what happened there, but will see what results over than next 8-12 weeks or whatever.

Also, I'm going to the beach for a couple of days tomorrow.  I am going to find a gym in Ocean City to workout at on Wednesday, and just let me mad swimming on Tuesday be my cardio, heh.  My diet will probably suck while I'm there, but overall I've been pretty strict with that throughout the past several months save for the past couple of nights, so I could use that.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2007)

coolio!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

Is this routine a CowPimp original?  Training for anything special?


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

Hahahaha! That is the coolest journal title of all times. I wish I would have thought of it.


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2007)

Looks good, Pimp-O!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2007)

Bovine Pimpster picks it uuuuup!!!  Sounds like you have a good energy going ...


----------



## Bakerboy (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2007)

I'd hit it.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 29, 2007)

Glad to see a new journal bro!

You training for a meet or just personal improvement?

Whats your weight at right now...last I knew it was like 192 or so.


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> I'd hit it.



Me too. The red bandana really brings out his eyes.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2007)

*Wednesday*

Thanks for all the support everyone, especially the hot Asian chick.

To answer the questions posed: yes, this is a program I made up.  However, it is broken up in a concurrent fashion like Westside (2 days for strength and 2 days for power).  This, however, has some additional emphasis on hypertrophy and a lower intensity ceiling.  I'm not training for anything in particular, no.  Just for self improvement.  Also, I'm not sure my exact weight.  I probably finished around 187-188 on my cut, but our scale broke at work, which was the one I had been using to track progress.  After these couple of days at the beach I'm holding some definite water though.  I also ate and drank an incredible amount of calories, heh.


A1 *Bench Press* RI60
225x5x3
215x3x3
A2 *1Arm DB Row* RI60
100x8x3

B1 *1Arm OH Press* RI60
55x8
50x2x8
B2 *Chinup* RI60
+25x2x8
BWx8

C1*DB Hammer Curl* RI60
40sx5
30sx10
C2 *YTA* RI60
(1 second isometrics)
5sx2x8


I substituted one exercise in there because I didn't feel like competing with a bunch of old people at the gym I found by our place in Bethany beach these past couple of days.  I went around 11AM, so it was me and senior citizens and that's it, heh.  I figured no one was going to be going for the 100lb dumbbells, so I did 1arm rows instead of doing the standing cable rows I had planned.  No biggie.

Also, my arms were so fucking fried by the time I got to the end of this workout.  I had to cut my weights WAY down on the hammer curls.  Chinups = bicepowned.

I didn't really do cardio on Tuesday, but I did a few hours of swimming in the ocean both days, which can actually get pretty tiring if you're jumping around like drunken jackasses as me and my friends were, heh.  I'll do some cardio today, and maybe Saturday if I really feel like it, but only if I happen to wake up early.  I'm not forcing it.

One more note: Working out with my own music is fucking great.  God, how did I live without it?


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2007)

Oh, one more addendum.  My entire legs were SO fucking sore for Tuesday and Wednesday, I mean crippling soreness.  Glutes, hammies, and quads were all friend from Monday's workout.  I think they were so sore my gait was actually a bit off, heh.  It's finally bearable this morning.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2007)

*Thrusday*

*Elliptical*
Lv8@130 x 1min
Lv10@130 x 1min

3 Rounds:
Lv12@130 x 4min
Lv12@160 x 2min

Lv12@130 x 3min
Lv10@130 x 1min
Lv8@130 x 1min


Just a little cardio today.  Lasted about 25 minutes.  I'm going to try and add a 4th round of those intervals.  I might even go in on Saturday morning and do that, but I'm not going to be too pressed about that.  Either this Saturday or next Tuesday.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2007)

*Friday*

A *Hang Power Clean* RI90
135x5x3

B1 *Deadlift* RI60
315x10,10,8,8
B2 *Side Bridge* RI60
BWx4x45sec

C1 *Split Squat* RI60
155x3x10
C2 *Rollout* RI60
BWx3x12


Legs were still very mildly sore from Monday going into this workout, but pretty minor.  I didn't notice in the least bit when I was warmed up.  I haven't done cleans in a long time.  Form definitely needs work.  I will probably stick with this weight for another week or two to get back in the groove.  Those reps were hit or miss.  Some of them felt good, but some of them felt off.  Initially I was trying to muscle it up with my upper body, but eventually got to where I was using more triple extension and shrug.  The bar definitely gets more height when done properly.

I haven't done high rep deadlifts like that in a while.  My lower back will be sore tomorrow, and possibly the glutes/hammies too.  My whole posterior chain was on fire after set 4.  Those side bridges started to get pretty hard in this combination as well.  I probably could've pulled 10 on the last set or two, but I wanted to make sure my back was locked into place.

I will probably add a 4th set to those last two exercises in future workouts; but we shall see.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 1, 2007)

I like how you mixed in your core work with your two major lifts.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sunday*



Bakerboy said:


> I like how you mixed in your core work with your two major lifts.



Core work makes a good superset for lower body exercises.  I haven't really done much in the way of core work for a while.  I figured it would be a good idea.


A *Push Press* RI90
135x5x3

B1 *DB Incline Press* RI60
75sx10
70sx10,8
65sx8
B2 *WG Pullup* RI60
BWx10,9,7,6

C1 *1Arm Bench Press* RI60
75x10
70x10
65x10L/8R
60x10
C2 *Bent Row* RI60
195x10,10,8,8

D1 *DB Overhead Extension* RI60
70x12,8
D2 *Cable External Rotation* RI60
30x2x12


Pretty solid workout.  I tried this new gym by my house today.  Pretty damned nice place, but I will probably just keep working out where I am for free.  The main advantage is that they have a basketball court and a pool, which is nice to have access to.

Anyway, man, doing 4 sets of that shit owns me.  I was fried toward the end there.  My strength just drops off like mad, particularly on the pressing movements.  I think my shoulders are already sore, hah.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2007)

*Monday*

A1 *Squat* RI60
260x7x3, 2
A2 *Reverse Cable Chop* RI60
#8.5x8x3

B1 *1 Leg RDL* RI60
70sx3x8
B2 *Plank* RI60
+80x3x45sec


Done.  Man, that workout is such a bitch.  Both of the lower body workouts own me.  I was mad I couldn't quite make it to the 3rd rep on the very last round of squats.  The last 3 sets or so were pretty damned hard and I had a serious grind on the last repetition of all those sets.  The RDLs were also tough.  I faltered on 2-3 reps total throughout the duration of the sets.  So, I think I'll keep the weight here, possibly adding a rep to each set if I feel up to it next time around.  Planks = the pwn.  Christ.

Also, my lats are quite sore today, with triceps being a close second.  Shoulders and chest are also a bit sore.  I like when my lats are sore, because they don't get sore all that much.  Soreness just feels good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 4, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> A1 *Squat* RI60
> 260x7x3, 2
> A2 *Reverse Cable Chop* RI60
> #8.5x8x3
> ...



I hear ya on the squats...yesterday I did 10x4 on the squat with 275 and threw up when I was done, but I was amazed with myself for gutting through and finishing, I wanted to die by the 6th set.

How are you liking these high set workouts?  I am somewhat following advanced GVT and it calls for 10x5, 10x4 and 10x3 workouts over the course of 2 months, but so far I like it, it is a real bitch, I mean 10 sets is just a complete drag, but I really want to make it to the end.  It calls for big jumps in the weights, if it works out.  For example, I would theoretically go from 10x5 with 255 in the bench press to 10x3 with 320 over 6 bench press workouts spread out over about 2 months, so I would say that is good progress.

Good luck on your stuff going forward


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I hear ya on the squats...yesterday I did 10x4 on the squat with 275 and threw up when I was done, but I was amazed with myself for gutting through and finishing, I wanted to die by the 6th set.
> 
> How are you liking these high set workouts?  I am somewhat following advanced GVT and it calls for 10x5, 10x4 and 10x3 workouts over the course of 2 months, but so far I like it, it is a real bitch, I mean 10 sets is just a complete drag, but I really want to make it to the end.  It calls for big jumps in the weights, if it works out.  For example, I would theoretically go from 10x5 with 255 in the bench press to 10x3 with 320 over 6 bench press workouts spread out over about 2 months, so I would say that is good progress.
> 
> Good luck on your stuff going forward



I've used 8x3 before with some pretty good results.  I really like the repetition scheme.  It's a great way to get in a moderate to high level of volume at an intensity that should be good for stimulating growth and neural adaptations.  Man, it's a bitch though.

If you can follow through with the workout your just laid out, then that is some awesome progress!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2007)

*Diet*

So here's the macro breakdown for the diet I'm eating right now.  This is generally below maintenance for me.  I'm just letting my metabolism adjust from my big caloric deficit.  I was down another 200-300 at the end of my cut.  I'll sit here for a couple of weeks and bump it up from there:

3398kcal
Protein: 190g (23%)
Carbs:   397g (42%) - 50g Fiber
Fat:      125g (34%)

As I add calories I will mostly increase my carb intake with a possible bump in protein intake as well.  Over the next several months my caloric intake will probably hit mid to high 4Ks.  Before I cut, when I was sitting at 196, my intake was around 4300.  I hope to go beyond that this time, but that will be gradually over the course of several months.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Lookin solid bro!!  You got one hell of a program going much grats to you for your dedication!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

Dude, the most ive ever eaten is something like 4200 cals, and that was just for a freak day. The most i can keep it at is about 4000, and you're probably eating a lot cleaner than me.

Anyway, program is looking good. What are the goals for this program/phase?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*DeadBolt*
Thank you DB.  Always good to see you stop in.

*Gazhole*
Haha, I'm willing to bet I can eat 4000 calories in one meal without too much trouble.  I want to get stronger as always.  I'm going to start bumping up calories to put on mass too.  I think I need to get myself over 200 pounds before I cut back next time.  I just need to be reasonable about it for the summer so I don't start suffering from fat boy syndrome, heh.


*Elliptical*
Lv8@120 x 1.5min
Lv10@120 x 1.5min

8 Rounds:
Lv12@120 x 1min
Lv12@200 x 30sec

*Treadmill*
12%@4mph x 12min
12%@3.5mph x 1.5min
12%@3mph x 1.5min


Hit up some HIIT cardio followed by a brief stint of some solid state cardio to wind myself down.  I kept the intensity fairly high on the solid state stuff though.  My heart rate was sitting around 80-82% of my theoretical maximum, which is not really challenging for me at this point.  Felt good, and finished up with some stretching of various tight spots on myself.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2007)

You know, when i first saw your journal title a while back, what came to mind was "cowpimp picked up heavy shit??" (meaning i thought u were referring shit to poop such as doing farmers walk with two 100 lb bags of horse shit) but realized what an idiot i was

Anyways, it looks as if your numbers have gone up. Good stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 5, 2007)

if you are going off of heart rate......why not go out to the track and get an idea of your max?  then you can plan rest intervals on your interval work around your heart rate and watch your improvement.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know how you or others perform more than one leg day per week.  Since I've gone to my new gym, I've stretched immediately following the workout, after I drink my protein shake in the steam room 10 minutes later, while I'm sitting in the hot tub for 15 minutes, etc. and nothing seems to get rid of those DOMS two days later.

Good stuff, CP.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Gazhole*
> Haha, I'm willing to bet I can eat 4000 calories in one meal without too much trouble.  I want to get stronger as always.  I'm going to start bumping up calories to put on mass too.  I think I need to get myself over 200 pounds before I cut back next time.  I just need to be reasonable about it for the summer so I don't start suffering from fat boy syndrome, heh.



One meal? Jeez! Thats a stomach-wall workout right there.

But yeah, strength is gooood . I was gonna go on some sort of a bulk, but for some reason i always say that near summer which probably isnt the best time, like you say, haha.

Im not too worried since im not a swimsuit model or anything to begin with, but id rather not have to feel back my gut to put sun lotion on .


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 6, 2007)

*shiznit*
Hahaha, that's awesome about the bags of shit.  What a workout that would be.

Also, I'm not really much stronger in most things right now.  My deadlift is at an all time high, but my squat and bench are nothing special.  Although, they are probably about as high as they have ever been for my current bodyweight.  I have a feeling that once I get back to the heaviest I've ever been (A bit over 200), then we'll see some nice numbers.

*P-funk*
I don't go off of heart rate really, but I just check it periodically for the Hell of it.  My goal is to do more work in the given time period, but I'm not quite as aggressive with this as I am with lifting more weight.  However, I was considering getting a heart rate monitor and trying what you are suggesting.  It would be kind of cool to get my max.  I know my true max is over 200bpm; I've broken that barrier numerous times, heh.

*soxmuscle*
Yeah, last week I was still kind of sore come Friday.  Usually when I start doing full body workouts after lower frequency programs my legs are sore the entire first week or two until I start to adapt.

*Gazhole*
I know what you mean, but it's still nice to look your best when you might be shirtless, heh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2007)

Does that make for a piss poor second workout or are you able to hit your legs hard twice in a week?  I'm looking into making the jump to Westside, so I'm very curious in how quickly you feel you'll adapt.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 6, 2007)

*Wednesday*



soxmuscle said:


> Does that make for a piss poor second workout or are you able to hit your legs hard twice in a week?  I'm looking into making the jump to Westside, so I'm very curious in how quickly you feel you'll adapt.



It doesn't seem to be negatively affected.  I've done full body workouts where I'm hitting my legs 3 times in a week, and doing HIIT work 1-2 days per week at the same time.  That was a little much, but I was able to do it for a little bit.  

I also did my HIIT cardio at the end of my lower body workouts for a mesocycle when I was using the Westside template.  Now THAT sucked balls.  God that's hard.


A1 *Bench Press* RI60
230x3,3,2
225x3,3
220x3
215x3,3
A2 *Standing 1Arm Cable Row* RI60
#12.5x8x3

B1 *1Arm Military Press* RI60
55x8,8
50x8
B2 *Chinup* RI60
+25x8,8,7

C1 *Hammer Curl* RI60
27sx2x12
C2 *YTA* RI60
(1sec isometric)
5sx2x8


My workouts have been pretty good lately.  In retrospect I probably should have stuck with 225 on the bench and gone for a straight 225x8x3, which I think I could've pulled off.  Still, this was better than last time.  Overhead pressing also felt very strong for some reason.  Overall this felt great.  My body is already telling me it wants to add muscle.  My appetite has been increasing.  I think I'm going to bump up calories a bit more the rest of this week and into next week.  Being hungry sucks ass, haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2007)

*Thursday*

4 Rounds (19:53):
*Bench Jumps* x 20
*Reverse Lunge to MB Press* - 10lbx8
*Jump Rope* x 100
*Turkish Getup* - 16kgx3
*Squat to Row* - Greenx15

*Jump Rope* x 250


So I did some GPP work today, but a circuit training approach.  I was probably resting about 40-50 seconds in between each segment.  It was only semi-hard.  I checked my heart rate in between circuits and it was hitting about 164-168, which might have been a tiny bit higher during the hardest portions of the circuit.  I want to push it up a bit higher than that.  I think I'm going to redesign the circuit with some stuff that will shoot it up more.  Mountain climbers always own me.  I might throw some squat thrusts in there somewhere, and I think I want to take the Turkish getup out.

My goal is to reduce the total time through the workout, therefore increasing density and reducing rest periods.  This will be my method of progression here.  Next time my total time count will include my little jump roping segment at the end.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking good Pimp.  Mountain climbers rule. To save time you could always throw in two handed DB or KB swings. You must be a great rope jumper by now I see that in your journal a lot.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I was only semi-hard.





Nice going man! Jump Rope after all that other stuff would have made me give up the will to live, haha.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 8, 2007)

I making a post in your new journal so it will have an arrow by it on the journal page.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2007)

*Friday*

*Baker*
Yeah, swings are cool, I may very well throw some swings into the mix next go around.  I haven't jumped rope in a while though.  It actually made my calves a little bit sore.  Thanks for stopping in.

*Gazhole*
Hah, I bet you could handle it.  Achieving high levels of conditioning isn't quite as rewarding as lifting heavy weights, but it's gratifying too.

*Nate K*
Good to have you aboard the train of iron, hehe.


A *Hang Power Clean* RI90
135x5x3

B1 *Deadlift* RI60
315x10,10,10,8
B2 *Side Bridge* RI60
BWx4x50sec

C1 *Split Squat* RI60
165x3x10
C2 *Rollout* RI60
BWx3x13


I liked this workout.  My cleans still need work, so I will keep hammering my form at this weight for a while until I feel comfortable.  Then I'll make a modest 5-10 pound boost.  My technique is definitely not like it used to be.  I have to retrain myself to get comfortable trusting my lower body to do the lifting.

I was happy with the deadlifts.  I reached 10 reps on an extra set beyond last time.  I think I'll raise the weight next time and then try to work the reps up again if I don't get 4x10.

On another note, my glutes are firing much better than they used to.  I haven't done conventional deads in a while, but the past couple weeks they have been making my glutes sore, and I can definitely feel them going into action during the lift.  I don't have to think about it as much as I used to.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Push Press* RI90
135x2x3
145x2x3
135x3

B1 *DB Incline Press* RI60
75sx10
70sx10,9
65sx10
B2 *WG Pullups* RI60
BWx10,10,8,6

C1 *1Arm Bench Press* RI60
75x10
65x10,10,9
C2 *Bent Row* RI60
195x10,10,9,9

D1 *DB Overhead Extension* RI60
70x12,10
D2 *Band External Rotations* RI60


I was pretty tired for this, but managed to stay competitive with my previous numbers nonetheless.  Nothing special to report on this workout. It kicks my ass pretty good for an upper body only workout.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 10, 2007)

good session.

what is the goal of this phase you are in?  Looks like some higher rep stuff....backing off a bit?  Hypertrophy specific?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Monday*

Addendum to yesterday:
I also played some basketball later on Sunday with my little brother and a few random people at a nearby park.  It was fun.  I'm obviously white.




P-funk said:


> good session.
> 
> what is the goal of this phase you are in?  Looks like some higher rep stuff....backing off a bit?  Hypertrophy specific?



Kind of a strength mass combo, with a minimal amount of power work thrown in for good measure.  I have strength days and power days, kind of like the Westside template, but not quite at that level of intensity.  I also included more high volume work.  The power days are followed by more hypertrophy oriented stuff.  On your blog I posted an example of a strength day, or you can look through here and get an idea as well; today was a strength day.


A1 *Squat* RI60
265x3,3,3,3,3,3,2,2
A2 *Reverse Cable Chop* RI60
#9x8x3

B1 *1Leg RDL* RI60
70sx3x8
B2 *Plank* RI60
+90x3x45sec


Solid workout.  The last half of those sets on squats were just fuck brutal.  Set #6 was the worst, which is why I shaved off a repetition for the last couple of sets.  I got WAY slow, and was definitely nowhere near capable of doing another repetition.

1 leg RDLs felt better this time.  Right side is always easier, but I didn't falter once, so I think I'm safe to jack up the weight a bit.  Planks were evil.  God those burn and just fatigue the shit out of me.

Oh, and the air conditioning upstairs in the gym was on the fritz.  Sweaty is an understatement.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I also played some basketball later on Sunday with my little brother and a few random people at a nearby park.  It was fun.  I'm obviously white.



3 inch vertical?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 12, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*fufu*
Haha, where the Hell did you find that picture?

*Triple Threat*
Hah, something like that.  Actually, I have a decent vertical (Though not great), but I can't put the ball in the fucking basket for the life of me!


*Elliptical*
Level 8 @ 120 x 1.5min
Level 10 @ 120 x 1.5min

8 Rounds:
Level 12 @120 x 1min
Level 12 @ 200 x 30sec

Walk around the gym several times


That's all.  I pussied out on the bit of steady state I often do at the end.  This somehow felt harder than last time.  I'll stay here one more week and see how it goes before trying to up the intensity.  Man that is killer.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Im the same with cardio. Steady State kills me in the end, but then again Sprints kill me right away...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im the same with cardio. Steady State kills me in the end, but then again Sprints kill me right away...



Well, that wasn't steady state, I just sometimes follow my interval sessions with a short bout of steady state cardio as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Well, that wasn't steady state, I just sometimes follow my interval sessions with a short bout of steady state cardio as well.



I know, i meant i pussy out of steady state often too  haha.

Sprints are quite exciting but difficult, which is probably the only reason i would ever do any sort of cardio. I should do more as it is.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 13, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A1 *Bench Press* RI60
230x4x3
220x2x3
215x2x3
A2 *1Arm Standing Cable Row* RI60
#13x8x3

B1 *1Arm Military Press* RI60
55x3x8
B2 *Chinup* RI60
+30x8,8,7

C1 *YTA* RI60
(1sec isometric)
5sx2x10
C2 *Hammer Curl* RI60
30sx2x12


Pretty solid workout.  Some of those bench sets were really slow and hard.  Overall I'm making small improvements.  I keep getting hungry throughout the day, despite my calorie increases.  I might have to bump them up again.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 13, 2007)

CP could you explain you current program? Thanks. Nice chins.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2007)

*Thursday*



Bakerboy said:


> CP could you explain you current program? Thanks. Nice chins.



Well, basically I have two days devoted to strength, and two days devoted to power/hypertrophy.  One of each is upper body stuff, one of each is lower body stuff.  On the strength day I'm hitting 8x3 and 3x8.  On the power day I'm doing 5x3 with the power exercise (Submaximal weights, like 70% give or take a bit), and 3-4x10 for the hypertrophy stuff.


*5 Rounds*
Burpee to Chinup x 6
Mountain Climber x 20
Jump Rope x 100
SB Jackknife to Pushup x 10
Tuck Jump x 8

Total time: 17:37

Finished off with 5 minutes of incline treadmill walking.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2007)

*Friday*

A *Hang Power Clean* RI90
135x3x3
145x2x3

B1 *Deadlift* RI60
325x10,10,8,8
B2 *Side Bridge* RI60
+10x4x45sec

C1 *Split Squat* RI60
175x3x8
C2 *Rollout* RI60
BWx3x14


This was a pretty good one.  Cleans were hit/miss.  The second and third sets felt pretty good, but the last two I definitely started to muscle up and not use my hips to the fullest again.  I have to keep hammering technique on these.

Split squats got hard.  I started tipping a little and had to reposition a few times, so I will keep the weight here next go around.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Push Press* RI90
135x2x3
145x2x3
135x3

B1 *DB Incline Press* RI60
75sx10,9
70sx9,8
B2 *WG Pullups* RI60
BWx10,10,9,7

C1 *1 Arm Bench* RI60
75x10L/8R
65x2x10
C2 *Bent Row*
195x3x10


This workout was meh.  Numbers were about the same give or take a little bit.  I actually ended up cutting this one a little short (Not a whole lot though) because I just felt exhausted physically and mentally.  This weekend was a rough one in terms of quality sleep.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2007)

*Monday*

A1 *Squat* RI60
265x3,3,3,3,3,2,2,2
A2 *Reverse Chop* RI60
#9x8x3

B1 *1Leg RDL* RI60
75sx3x6
B2 *Plank* RI60
+90x3x50sec


Again, this workout was kinda meh.  Sleep was still fucked up last night.  It wasn't the worst, but it definitely could have been better.  I actually lost a rep on those squats, though the RDLs didn't feel too bad save for my grip.

Also, as a side note on the squats, I was swapping between PL and Olympic style squats, so I have no idea what effect that had on the numbers.  I felt like I wanted to try it.  I'm not sure which one I like better.  They both start sucking ass when you get really tired, haha.

I was definitely pushing failure on a few of those squat sets.  If my numbers don't get any better, or get worse, next week will be my last before an unload.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn pimp numbers are solid!!!

How many cals you crammin down these days?  If your hungry eat bro...if your stomach has gotten to the already feeling hungry stage you need more cals!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Damn pimp numbers are solid!!!
> 
> How many cals you crammin down these days?  If your hungry eat bro...if your stomach has gotten to the already feeling hungry stage you need more cals!



Thanks DB.  I've been around 3800 lately, but some days downing more than that if I feel hungry.  I have been getting my calories back up.  I'll be bumping them up again soon, I just like to do things gradually.  Seriously, I always get hungry, it's kind of weird.  My body likes me to put on weight, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*5 Rounds*
Burpee to Chinup x 6
Mountain Climber x 20
Jump Rope x 100
SB Jackknife to Pushup x 10
Tuck Jump x 8

Total time 16:26

Finished off with 5 minutes of incline treadmill walking.

Last time I did this in 17:37, so I was pushing pretty hard.  Next time is going to be a real bitch.  I doubt I will shave more than 10-15 seconds off this go around.  My rest intervals were already pretty darned short.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *5 Rounds*
> Burpee to Chinup x 6
> Mountain Climber x 20
> Jump Rope x 100
> ...




You have the craziest fucking training program, I can't even follow in my head what you are doing half of the time, but I bet it works out well for you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks DB.  I've been around 3800 lately, but some days downing more than that if I feel hungry.  I have been getting my calories back up.  I'll be bumping them up again soon, I just like to do things gradually.  Seriously, I always get hungry, it's kind of weird.  My body likes me to put on weight, heh.



Thats a good number...and your doin it right nice and slow!  My body loves me to put on weight unfortunatly it doesn't care whether its fat or muscle LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You have the craziest fucking training program, I can't even follow in my head what you are doing half of the time, but I bet it works out well for you.



Its circuit training and its the best shit EVER!!!  I use to do it and I loved that stuff!  I need to get it back in my routine again I kinda miss it LOL.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Well, basically I have two days devoted to strength, and two days devoted to power/hypertrophy.  One of each is upper body stuff, one of each is lower body stuff.  On the strength day I'm hitting 8x3 and 3x8.  On the power day I'm doing 5x3 with the power exercise (Submaximal weights, like 70% give or take a bit), and 3-4x10 for the hypertrophy stuff.



Next program i do im gonna use that sorta mix of strength + metabolic work in each session you and P have been talking a lot about lately. It looks really fun.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

CP, how long have you been training? 

I like your HIIT sessions. I do a similar thing.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*KelJu*
I change stuff around often enough.  Stuff has been stalling on me lately though.  I have a good feeling about this setup after today though, as I'll comment later.

That circuit training is merely for conditioning though.

*DB*
Yeah, my body is kind of like that too.  I was a chunky kid, a good mix of endo/meso, as I've always been somewhat strong and had some muscle underneath the lard.

*Gazhole*
Indeed.  Give it a go.  Really, that's what Westside is.  They start with the ME/DE work, then finish with the RE work.

*Witchblade*
Around 4 years or so?  Wow, it's been a while, heh.


A1 *Bench Press* RI60
230x3,2
215x3,3,3,3,2
205x3
A2 *1Arm Cable Row* RI60
#13.5x8x3

B1 *1Arm Military Press* RI60
60x6,6,5
B2 *Chinup* RI60
+40x3x6


Woohoo.  I felt like crap again for this workout, but I'm actually glad.  I was also weaker on my bench buy quite a bit.  Weaker two workouts in a row.  That means some overreaching is setting in.  Therefore, I will unload next week.  I expect some good supercompensation when I return.  I like when my strength gives a little, that means that when I unload I should come back stronger.

Also, I've started reading Supertraining by Mel Siff.  I'm just scratching the surface, but man that book is fucking dense!  It's gonna be a great read, though I plan on re-reading it, as I'm sure there is a lot that will be over my head.  I'm going to implement some of the parameters suggested in the book for improvements in strength, power, and hypertrophy.  It recommends a very high volume for hypertrophy.  I think I'm going to give that a shot.  Few exercises with higher volume avoiding failure initially.  We shall see!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 20, 2007)

God, I can't believe you're benching 230 now.  It's not that I desperately want to see a picture of you with your shirt off (I'm lying), but I'd really like to see your progress in picture form (I'm gay) in the not so distant future.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> God, I can't believe you're benching 230 now.  It's not that I desperately want to see a picture of you with your shirt off (I'm lying), but I'd really like to see your progress in picture form (I'm gay) in the not so distant future.



That's a shitty bench for me.  I should be able to hit that like 6 times at least.  I also don't look that different.  I have a couple more pounds of muscle, but nothing astounding.  I need to work on the mass side of things a bit more.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Gazhole*
> Indeed.  Give it a go.  Really, that's what Westside is.  They start with the ME/DE work, then finish with the RE work.



Thats true, i forgot about WS. I really enjoyed that program, but didnt make the link between what was actually going on and what you guys are talking about, haha.

Wheres that Dunce hat...


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

YouTube - Donovan - Hurdy Gurdy Man


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thursday*

*Gazhole*
Hah, dunce hat.  I like that.

*fufu*
Donovan is awesome.  One of my favorite performers of all time.  His voice is still amazing.


*Elliptical*
Level 7 @ 110-120 x 1min
Level 10 @ 110-120 x 1min

8 Rounds:
Level 13 @ 110-120 x 1min
Level 13 @ 170-180 x 30sec

Level 10 @ 110-120 x 1min
Level 7 @ 110-120 x 1min


That's all.  I skipped the solid state again because I was running a bit behind.  I opted to hit a few stretches, just my tightest spots, as opposed to another 5-10 minutes of solid state.  Got my heart rate up pretty good there though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 21, 2007)

You must've shot up quite a bit in my one year hiatus, I don't remember you being able to bench such an outstanding number.

Awesome progress.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2007)

*Friday*



soxmuscle said:


> You must've shot up quite a bit in my one year hiatus, I don't remember you being able to bench such an outstanding number.
> 
> Awesome progress.



Heh, not really.  My bench has stagnated for a long time really.  I need to get back to a powerlifting program so I can actually get stronger again.  My deadlifts always seem to go up, and some other stuff has improved too like my chinups and overhead pressing, but I want to focus on the big 3 a little more.


*Hang Power Clean* RI120
(Jerk on last rep)
95x3
135x3
155x2

*Deadlift* RI180
(Bunch of warmups)
405x2

*Walking Lunge* RI90
60sx4x8


Definitely weaker still for this one.  Deadlifts should've had another rep.  Also, I was going to go for another set but it wasn't happening.  Lunges still have my glutes sore.  Unloading this upcoming week to let some fatigue dissipate.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2007)

*Sunday*

A1 *DB Bench Press* RI60
80sx7x8, 7
A2 *Seated Row* RI60
195x8x8


That's all.  I wanted it short and sweet.  I actually felt fairly motivated today for having gone out drinking last night and doing this off 3 hours of sleep after training a few clients.  I kind of liked this 8x8 thing.  I really think I need to start doing fewer exercises and more sets of them.  It just seems to make more sense in terms of time and motivation during the workout.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2007)

10x10


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 10x10



Those 2 sets and 2 reps per set would make a big difference.  I would have to drop the intensity considerably and end up doing about 50% more volume, heh.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> That's all.  I wanted it short and sweet.  I actually felt fairly motivated today for having gone out drinking last night and doing this off 3 hours of sleep after training a few clients.  I kind of liked this 8x8 thing.  I really think I need to start doing fewer exercises and more sets of them.  It just seems to make more sense in terms of time and motivation during the workout.



You could try what Archangel turned my on to.  The actual working sets only lasts (for me) about 8 to 10 minutes.  And I do about 8 sets.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2007)

*Monday*



DOMS said:


> You could try what Archangel turned my on to.  The actual working sets only lasts (for me) about 8 to 10 minutes.  And I do about 8 sets.



I've done that HIT stuff.  I didn't really like it.  It made me feel like garbage really fast, even only training 4-5 times every 2 weeks.  I'm not saying I won't do it again, but right now I don't feel up to it.

I have lots of practical issues with HIT, though I'm glad I've tried it, and as I said, may give it another go.


A1 *Squat* RI60
225x3x3
A2 *Dips* RI60
BWx3x10

B1 *Hypers* RI60
(2sec iso at top)
BWx3x12
B2 *NG Chinups* RI60
BWx3x8


Unloading this week.  I did an easy sets of squats to start, but trying to keep some semblance of intensity in there.  I calculated 80% of my 1RM including my bodyweight and did 3x3 with that.  All other stuff was bodyweight.  Will do the same thing on Friday with a bench or something in there for a "light" strength movement.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*Treadmill*
3.0MPH@12% x 1.5min
3.5MPH@12% x 1.5min

2 Rounds:
4.0MPH@12% x 4min
5.5MPH@12% x 1min

*Elliptical*
2 Rounds:
Lv12@110-120 x 4min
Lv12@160-170 x 1min

Lv10@110-120 x 1min
Lv8@110-120 x 1min


That's all.  Some aerobic intervals.  I probably could've handled a bit more during the higher intensity bursts, but that was fine.  Heart rate maxed out around 85% or so, which isn't too crazy.  I'm already starting to feel refreshed after a couple days of solid sleep and light workouts.  Come Monday I will be ready to lift some really heavy shit, hehe.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice work Cow.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 2, 2007)

*Monday*



Bakerboy said:


> Nice work Cow.



Thanks.  I appreciate the positive comments.


A *Good Morning* RI Full Recovery
45x5
95x3
135x3
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x1
285x1
305x1
315xFail, 1

Note: The first failure was a fluke.  I got kind of distracted by something in the gym, lost the tightness in my upper back, and the bar rolled forward a little bit and pinned me.  Next rep I got myself in better focus and nailed it without an issue.  I had another 5-10 pounds in me, but I decided to take it somewhat easy here because I hadn't done a good morning in a little bit.

B *RDL* RI 90sec
265x3
355x4x5

C1 *1-Leg Squat* RI 90sec
+25x3x6
C2 *Hanging Knee Raise* RI 90sec
BWx3x12

Note: Used a slow and controlled motion for the hanging knee raises, though I will make this harder in some form or fashion next week.


Okay, so I didn't skimp last week, but I didn't post my workout largely because they were lame unloading workouts.  Today was pretty good though.  Doing some Westside action and going to see how it goes.  I've always had good success with this template in the past.  I should stick to it more often, though it's fun to try new things sometimes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Kick ass wo Cow!!  Those are some nice numbers.


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 3, 2007)

*Tuesday*

Aw shucks.  You guys are so sweet.  Free sex for both of you.  Everyone else still pays the standard $5 fee.


*4 Rounds*
Sled Drag@135 x 2 Round Trips
Sled Reel@90 x 1 Round Trip
Jump Rope x 100
Blast Strap Push-up x 10

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 5min

*Total Time - 24:01*


Okay, again I'm going to try and increase the density and beat this time.  Once that starts getting too hard, then I will up the workload a little bit.  My plan, this time, is to actually stay with the same workout for more than 2 sessions, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

$5 well spent methinks!

And the fact that you "take it easy" with 315lb Good Mornings fills my heart with wonder.

Nice one


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2007)

*Wednesday*

Okay fine, free sex for you too.


A *Incline Bench Press* RI Full Recovery
45x5
95x3
135x3
155x3
175x1
195x1
215x1
225x1
235xFail
215x1

Note: Failure occured several inches off my chest; triceps/lockout are probably the culprit.  I think with a little more speed I could've busted through that plateau.  I seriously think I will hit this next week.  I wasn't that far off.  225 wasn't exactly easy, but it went up pretty damned quickly.

B *NG DB Bench Press* RI90
65sx4
90sx4
85sx3x4

C *Bent Row* RI90
135x5
205x3x8

D *Chinups* RI90
+50x3x5

E *L Lateral Raise + External Rotation* RI60
20sx2x10


Not bad overall.  I felt pretty good after finishing this.  I know that usually heavier stuff goes first, but I prioritized the horizontal pulling because I think it will have better carryover to the bench, at least according to a few Westsiders.

Oh, and I went to a fun BBQ today.  Mmmm, meat.  Definitely got my fair share of calories in today.

Oh, and my whole damned backside is still sore: glutes, hammes, and traps/rhomboids.  Good times.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Oh, and I went to a fun BBQ today.  Mmmm, meat.  Definitely got my fair share of calories in today.
> 
> Oh, and my whole damned backside is still sore. Good times.





Great workout though, your Bent Over Rows are awesome!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Great lookin workouts bro!  

Man I didn't even get any Fing BBQ this holiday I'm pissed!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thursday*

*Gazhole*
Thanks.  I've always been pretty good at those.  I could do a little more if I cheated like most people, but I try to stay pretty rigid, heh.

*DB*
What is that all about?  That's what July 4th is there for!  Haha.


*4 Rounds*
Sled Drag@135 x 2 Round Trips
Sled Reel@90 x 1 Round Trip
Jump Rope x 100
Blast Strap Push-up x 10

Treadmill
4.0mph@12% x 5min

Total Time - 22:47


Beat my previous time by 1:14.  That's a huge difference.  I set the bar high.  Next Tuesday when I hit this workout I'm going to have to bust my ass big time.  My rest was already pretty short, so I will eventually have to make up for it by dragging that fucking sled around faster, haha.

Still sore in the traps/rhomboids, but legs are back to normal.  Just in time for DE squat/deadlift day tomorrow, hehe.  Sleepy time now!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 5, 2007)

Killer circuit work bro!

I haven't eaten much of anything been sick all week.  Just can't stomach any meat...I managed some boiled chicken today but even that was a mission.  I hate being sick!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 7, 2007)

*Friday*



DeadBolt said:


> Killer circuit work bro!
> 
> I haven't eaten much of anything been sick all week.  Just can't stomach any meat...I managed some boiled chicken today but even that was a mission.  I hate being sick!



Aw man, that sucks.  I hope you start feeling better soon.  Sickness is a kick in the balls.


A *Box Squat* RI45+
45x5
95x2
135x10x2

B *1-Leg Hyperextension* RI90
(1sec iso @ top)
BWx3x10

C *Pullthrough* RI60
(1sec iso @ top)
#15x4x12

D1 *Prone DB Row* RI60
75sx4x10
D2 *SB Pikeup* RI60
BWx4x12


Nothing too killer today.  The dynamic stuff felt quick.  I was using 60% of my 1RM including my bodyweight here.  As I said earlier, I decided that with squatting I was going to start including ~75% of my bodyweight (I read that figure somewhere) because it seems to make more sense.

I need to jack the weight up on the 1-leg hypers.  I felt them, and they were mildly challenging, but I need to make it a bit harder.  I'm going to try and rig up something where I can use bands in addition to the cable stack on the pullthroughs, because that was the entire stack.

I threw in a little extra upper back work here because I figure I can never have enough of that.  My back seems to respond very well to a high volume and frequency.

Today, Saturday, was my off day.  Did plenty of walking at the restaurant though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Bench Press* DE
45x5
95x3
135x8x3

B *CG Incline Press* RI90
115x5
155x8
140x8
135x8,6,6

C *Seated Row - CG Handle* RI90
#14x10,10,8,8

D1 *Tate Press* RI60
30sx12
35sx2x12

D2 *Face Pull* RI60
(1sec iso)
#8x2x12
#9x12


Decent workout.  CG inclines are always so fucking weak.  Man, today was really poor.  I was going for 5 sets of 8 and completely overestimated the weight.  I should've started with 135-140, but that's okay.  Nothing to mention really beside that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2007)

*Monday*

A *Sumo Good Morning* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
165x3
195x3
225x3
255x1
285x1
315x1
325x1
335x1

B *RDL* RI90
270x3
360x4x5

C1 *1-Leg Squat* RI90
+35x3x6

C2 *Hanging Knee Raise* RI90
BWx14
+10x2x10


Excellent workout today.  Pretty sure the good morning was a PR (By the way, last week was sumo too if I didn't say that).  315 felt easy compared to last time; pretty noticeable improvement in my comfort level at that weight.  RDLs were hard as shit, but I pulled it off.  I can go up some more on the 1-leg squats I'm pretty sure.  I'll try the 45 plate next time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

Incline bb press is an odd thing. For me, it is something I have to train specifically for to get better at, even if I train flat bench and incline DB bench.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2007)

Good shit, strong gm and RDL's.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

How does a Sumo Good Morning differ from a "normal" Good Morning?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*fufu*
Yeah, I find the incline press is similar for me.  I see some general carryover, but not as much as one might thing.  I appreciate the well-wishing too.

*Triple Threat*
You just take a wider stance.  Same deal as deadlifting with a sumo stance.


*4 Rounds*
Sled Drag@135 x 2 Round Trips
Sled Reel@90 x 1 Round Trip
Jump Rope x 100
Blast Strap Push-up x 10

Treadmill
4.0mph@12% x 5min

*Total Time - 22:31*


I shaved off 16 seconds from the previous time I did this workout.  They are getting harder to cut back.  Probably after 4 weeks or so I will change around the exercises a bit, or possibly just add a 5th round and then start trying to increase density once again.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2007)

I was wrong.  My actual time on that was 21:32.  So I really shaved off like 1:15.  I had left the time still on my stopwatch and noticed it this morning.  It's going to be damned near impossible to get it much lower, because I pretty much took no rest, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A *Incline Bench* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
155x3
175x1
195x1
215x1
225x1
235xFail,Fail

Note: I was closer on this than last time.  Close enough I thought a second attempt might do it.  It was just the lockout basically.  Once my elbows hit 90 degrees there was a rapid slowdown.

B *NG DB Bench* RI90
60sx3
90sx2x4
85sx2x4

C *Bent Row* RI90
135x5
210x3x8

D *Chinup* RI90
BWx4
+60x5,4,3

Note: I used a belt this time for the first time in a long time.  I almost like my DB between the feet method better because the setup is easier.  I probably should've jumped only 5 pounds, but I went 10, heh.

E *L Lateral + External Rotation* RI60
20sx2x11


Not a bad workout.  I was mad about the incline press misses, but beside that it was pretty solid.  225 went up so quick that I was surprised I couldn't eek out 235.  I'll switch this exercise next week, but I'll come back to it soon because I guarantee that will be broken within the next month or so.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Great Chins! 60lbs is a lot of added weight!

Does NG mean negatives? If so you're crazy, 90second negatives?! Either im reading that wrong, or you're more godly than we first thought!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Great Chins! 60lbs is a lot of added weight!
> 
> Does NG mean negatives? If so you're crazy, 90second negatives?! Either im reading that wrong, or you're more godly than we first thought!



Neutral grip.  So it's kind of like a close grip DB press with a hammer grip.  Quite a bit harder than regular DB presses.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Neutral grip.  So it's kind of like a close grip DB press with a hammer grip.  Quite a bit harder than regular DB presses.



Thank god!

Ill have to try those. I was trying out some new grips on a few exercises the other day actually, just playing around. Its surprising how much of a difference it can make.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn! Good Chins!


----------



## Nate K (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the D.B. between the feet if the bar is at the right height but the doesn't normally happen.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2007)

*Friday*

*Gaz*
It absolutely makes a big difference.  You have to shave a minimum of 10% off the weight you're using, sometimes more depending on where you strengths and weaknesses lie.

*Katt*
Thanks.  I was actually a tad bit dissapointed, but it could be worse.

*Nate*
Well, I usually just use a bench or box to boost me up.


A *Box Squat* DE
45x5
95x2
135x2
155x8x2

B *1-Leg Hyper*
(1sec iso at top)
+45x3x8

C *Pullthrough*
(1sec iso at top)
#15.5x4x12

D *Prone DB Row*
80sx4x8


Rest intervals were a bit different here.  I worked out with another trainer at the gym.  I went quite a bit heavier on the 1-leg hypers and felt pretty good with that weight too.  I'll try and pump the reps up a couple this coming Friday.

I skipped the ab work.  I dunno, I just think it's stupid and doesn't help very much.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Bench Press* DE
45x5
95x3
145x8x3

B *CG Incline Press* RI90
115x5
145x4x8
135x7

C *CG Seated Row* RI90
#15x8,8,8,6

D1 *Face Pull* RI60
(1sec iso)
#9x3x12
D2 *Tate Press* RI60
37sx3x12


Nothing special to report here.  Started this workout kind of tired but got into it a bit more.  I actually felt pretty strong come time for the seated row.  I think they are 15 pound plates on that stack, so I was doing around 225.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, 225lbs x 8,8,8,6 on cable rows!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2007)

*Monday*



Witchblade said:


> Wow, 225lbs x 8,8,8,6 on cable rows!



Thanks.  I would love to be rowing the stack one day, heh.


A *Squat w/ Chains* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
215x1
245x1
275x1
285x1
295x1

Note: That last one was REALLY slow.  Wow, I knew I had it, but that sticking point was a serious sticking point.  Also, I used one pair of chains on each said.  It probably added about 20 pounds at the bottom and like 50 pounds at the top or something like that, maybe more if anything.  I'm not entirely sure.

B *RDL* RI90
285x3
375x4x4

C *1-Leg Squat* RI90
+45x2x6
+25x6


I was happy with this.  Everything got pretty damned hard, including the accessory work.  I was definitely pleased though.  That was the most I had ever used for RDLs.  My grip felt surprisingly strong; I thought it might give me more trouble.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2007)

yay for PR's

I bet you could be pulling 500 by the end of this year if you wanted to.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> yay for PR's
> 
> I bet you could be pulling 500 by the end of this year if you wanted to.



I will try.  We shall see.  I kind of want to work my squat/bench more because both are just pathetic.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah

I find I don't need to train actually full deadlifts alot of the time to get better at them. Heavy squats + RDL's seemed to work pretty well for me. Maybe you are similar, who knows.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

How heavy are your chains?  The chains I use are anywhere between 25 and 50 pounds.  Do you take that weight into consideration or..


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*fufu*
That's probably what I should be doing.  Deadlifts are my strong point, so it doesn't make a lot of sense to focus on them.  I should do what I suck at more often.

*soxmuscle*
I'm not exactly sure.  I think each pair of chains is about 25 pounds, plus whatever the tiny holder chains are (Another 5 pounds or so per side?).  Also, the weights I listed do not include the chains.


*5 Rounds* RI60
16kg kettlebells x 6 reps:
Deadlift
RDL
Bent Row
Swing
Snatch
Front Squat
Push Press

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 5mins

Did some complexes yesterday.  I want to keep these around and really work them up.  Man, they suck.  This wasn't even too terrible this go around, but it gave me a taste for what's coming up when I start shaving down the rest interval and jacking up volume.  Also, this is with two 16kg kettlebells.

My glutes and quads are still quite sore today (Wednesday), along with mild soreness in my scapular retractors.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2007)

that looks like a jolly fun complex. 

I wish I had KB's just for style's sake. They're so cute!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2007)

*Wednesday*



fufu said:


> that looks like a jolly fun complex.
> 
> I wish I had KB's just for style's sake. They're so cute!



Heh, kettlebells are cool.  They work well in this situation.


A *Rack Lockouts* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
205x1
225x1
245x1
265x1
275x1
285x1
295x1
275x1

Note: 295 moved slow, horribly slow.  This was probably like 5 inches off my chest.

B *NG DB Bench Press* RI90
60sx3
90sx3x4
85sx3

C *Bent Row* RI90
145x5
215x3x8

D *Chinup* RI90
+60x5,5,4

E *L Lateral Raise + External Rotation* RI60
20sx2x12


I have no complaints here.  Accessory work was solid, and my maximal effort lift was new to me.  I've never pressed from that height, but I did better than I thought.  I'll see if I can crack into 300 territory with it and hopefully my bench will benefit.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome weights you're moving there, CP!

 Nice complex too. Next program im starting on the ol' circuit training again, looking forward to wanting puke!


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2007)

very nice lockouts kimosabe.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

What are kettlebells???


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> What are kettlebells???


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 19, 2007)

Those Rack Lockouts look incredible.  I figured your arms were tired so I'd save you the time of answering Katt's question.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2007)

*Friday*

A *Box Squat* DE
45x5
95x2
135x2
175x8x2

B *1-Leg Hyper* RI90
(1sec iso at top)
+45x3x10

C *Pullthrough* RI60
(3-2-X-1 tempo)
#15.5x4x10

D *Prone DB Row* RI90
50sx5
80sx4x9

E *Chinups*
100 Total


I felt pretty good for this workout, so I decided I would do 100 chinups at the end.  Took me 10-15 minutes.  Overall I was pleased with this workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback peoples!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Bench Press* DE
45x5
95x3
135x3
155x8x3

B *CG Incline Press* RI90
115x5
145x4x8,7

C *Seated Row* RI90
#15x3x8,7

D1 *Face Pull* RI60
(1sec iso)
#9.5x3x10
D2 *Tate Press* RI60
40sx2x12,10

*Same Complex as Tuesday*


All these weights are off the top of my head, but I think they are accurate.  I did my complex here because I was unable to do it Thursday like I wanted.  I was working on my car all my free time Thursday and Friday.  I installed a few aftermarket parts, but I think I created a boost leak somewhere, so now I'm going to have someone help me figure it out.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2007)

*Monday*

A *Squat w/ Chains* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
215x1
245x1
275x1
295x1
275x1,1

Note: Although 295 went up a little bit faster than last time, it was still really slow.  I didn't feel comfortable doing more weight.

B *RDL* RI90-120+
295x3
385x3x5
405x3

C *1-Leg Squat* RI90
BWx3
+45x3x6

Note: I did this exercise separately from everything.  I did it late at night to make sure I had time in the day to finish planning programs and shower and all before my first evening client.


Pretty cool workout.  That trainer I worked out with last time randomly hopped in here.  He's a monster.  He can squat in the 400s for reps, and has maxed out in the mid-low 500s totally raw.  Deadlift is around the same.  I was happy though.  I outdid him on the RDL because his grip couldn't keep up.  Woohoo!


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2007)

nice RDL's!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2007)

strong strong.  what is your deadlift from the floor now?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen.  The most I have pulled to date is 455 with an Olympic bar.  500 isn't too horribly far away.  I need to get back on the eating train, but food is so expensive.  I'm already downing 4K a day and gaining nothing.  Strength gains without the mass gains take so long!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 23, 2007)

Those strapless RDL's impress me.  Incredible.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome weights you're moving there, CP!
> 
> Nice complex too. Next program im starting ........... looking forward to wanting puke!




I'll second both of those. 
Just wondering on your lateral raise external rotation if you'd mind explaining what  RI60 means for a start and second if you'd mind posting a picture . What are you using for your resistence ??? 
Also a picture of the chains if you have one would be nice also. Sorry for the dicky question.. love those cable pull weights myself.. reminds me of good times.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2007)

*soxmuscle*
Thanks.  I refuse to let myself use straps, hehe.

*Blooming Lotus*
RI60 is my rest interval: 60 seconds.  I do need to get pictures up here again.  I've had them in the past, but take them down and redo them periodically.  It has just kind of slipped my mind.  There are a couple on myspace in the link in my signature, but not of my physique.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol @ Del and manga (   ) but I couldn't find the ones you meant. I guess i'll just wait. i might get banned here before that but pls do if you get the chance because I 'll find a way to come back and check them out anyway. Thanks CP. 'preciate it.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks gentlemen.  The most I have pulled to date is 455 with an Olympic bar.  500 isn't too horribly far away.  I need to get back on the eating train, but food is so expensive.  I'm already downing 4K a day and gaining nothing. * Strength gains without the mass gains take so long!*



Tell me about it....I just have no stomach to eat like I did when i was younger.  It is killing me too.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 24, 2007)

heh.. career replanning on that realisation is too too much fun.. I'm sure i thought that it was worth it when i started though  :/..


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Tell me about it....I just have no stomach to eat like I did when i was younger.  It is killing me too.



Oh, I have no problem eating, quite the contrary!  Hehe.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A *Rack Lockouts* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
205x3
225x1
245x1
265x1
285x1
305x1
315xFail
285x1

Note: 305 went up faster than 295 went up the previous week. I was pretty happy with that.  I tried 315, but that was pinned down.

B *NG DB Bench Press* RI90
65x3
90sx4x4

C *Bent Row* RI90
155x5
225x3x6

D *Chinup* RI90
+60x5
+70x3
+45x6

E *L Lateral Raise + External Rotation* RI60
22sx2x8


This was a really enjoyable workout.  I kept up a good pace too.  I didn't wait much switching between movements.  Felt good to hit two plates on the bent row.  Pretty solid except maybe my last rep of all the sets, and I still probably used less swing than a lot of people do on that movement.

I also went to orientation at the University of MD yesterday (Wed).  Signed up for my classes for this coming semester, and learned that a lot of my classes were good choices in my latter semesters as I have most of the core requirement for the major down such that I have a pretty wide variety of classes to choose from because I have filled most prerequisites.  The only real big prereq class I need is exercise physiology, which should be a good class.  I'm taking pschology of sport, sport and American society, and literature of the Western world ancient/medieval times.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2007)

*Thursday*

*5 Rounds* RI60
Dual 16kg kettlebells x 7:
Deadlift
RDL
Bent Row
Swing
Snatch
Front Squat
Push Press

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 5mins


Fucking owned.  I know I'm capable of pushing it a bit more, but man, that rep made quite the difference.  I'll try to keep things here next time I do this workout and then try and cut the rest interval back a little bit the following session.  Heart rate was getting into the 90-95% of max range.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

i've been hearing alot about KB's for yrs now.. what do you think the main difference is that you feel between using those and say DB'S? ..still waiting on those chains pics too  
Interesting treadmill wo you have going there . i do something fairly similar myself to work that HR %, but x 6-8 mins for an hour no rest but tempo and muscle group change .. so almost equates to a rest anyway .. and it's aerobics not treadmill. 
nice.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2007)

*Friday*



Blooming Lotus said:


> i've been hearing alot about KB's for yrs now.. what do you think the main difference is that you feel between using those and say DB'S? ..still waiting on those chains pics too
> Interesting treadmill wo you have going there . i do something fairly similar myself to work that HR %, but x 6-8 mins for an hour no rest but tempo and muscle group change .. so almost equates to a rest anyway .. and it's aerobics not treadmill.
> nice.
> Blooming tianshi lotus.



Kettlebells are just cool for certain exercises like swings.  They also work very well for front squats and goblet squat relative to dumbbells, but they are nothing revolutionary in my opinion.


A *Box Squat + Chains* DE
45x5
95x2
135x8x2

B *1-Leg Hyper* RI90
(1sec iso at top)
+24kgx3x10

C *Pullthrough + Red Band* RI90
(1sec iso at top)
#15.5x4x10

D *Prone DB Row* RI90
60sx5
90sx4x8


This workout felt strong overall.  However, I think I won't be doing those hypers anymore.  I feel like they hyperextend my knees and they just don't feel right at this resistance level.  I figured out a way to rig up a band to the cable stack so I can overload my pullthroughs more, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Bench Press + Chains* DE
45x5
95x3
135x8x3

B *CG Incline Press* RI90
155x7,7,7,7,6

C *CG Seated Row* RI90
#15.5x4x7

D1 *Tate Press* RI60
40sx3x12
D2 *Face Pull* RI60
(1sec iso at back)
#10x3x10


*5 Rounds* RI60
Dual 16kg kettlebells x 7:
Deadlift
RDL
Bent Row
Swing
Snatch
Front Squat
Push Press


This was fun.  I fed off the energy of some other trainers working out.  On Sundays I can take over the stereo sometimes too when there aren't clients in the gym.  I played some System of a Down and Ministry instead of the pussy shit they normally play.  Complexes at the end of that workout owned my heart and my grip.  I'm glad I got them done though!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

Ohh. ChAins APT Pro Gear - Weight Lifting Chain Powerlifting Strength Chains Resistance




.
i see l-).


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2007)

*Monday*

*Blooming Lotus*
Yeah, pretty much like that.

*fufu*
Thanks fufsky.


A *Front Squat* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
185x3
205x1
225x1
245x1
265x1
275x1
255x1

Note: 265 was pretty damned slow, but 275 was a fucking grind.  I hardly felt comfortable doing 275 and I had to play some mental tricks to even do it.

B *Good Morning* RI90
185x3
275x3x4

C *1-Leg RDL* RI90
50sx3
80sx3x6

D *Plank* RI90
BW+XVest+90x2x30sec

Note: Yes, I had a 40lb vest on with 2 plates sitting on my back as well.


Pretty good workout.  I felt energized for this.  I was particularly happy with my 1-leg RDLs.  These felt really strong, and I had excellent balance throughout.  Front squats were decent, but I felt like I should've had another 10 pounds in me or so, but of I course I haven't done them in months once again.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice planks!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 31, 2007)

Got a pic of those planks?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Kettlebells are just cool for certain exercises like swings.  They also work very well for front squats and goblet squat relative to dumbbells, but they are nothing revolutionary in my opinion.
> 
> 
> .



makes sense... swords and heavy mops and so on only so far


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*fufu*
Heh, thanks.

*Witchblade*
I could get one I suppose.  I never remember to bring a camera or anything, though I think I will one of these days.

*Blooming Lotus*
Exactly, I think...


*5 Rounds* RI50
Two 16kg kettlebells x 7:
Deadlift
RDL
Bent Row
Swing
Snatch
Front Squat
Push Press

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 5mins


Jesus Christ these suck a lot of balls.  I cut the rest interval back 10 seconds this go around.  I was once again getting my heart rate up in the 90%+ range.  I'll see if I can get down to like 30-40 seconds with maybe a 6th round added in there eventually.  That is going to be a serious mental challenge involving pushing past ungodly discomfort.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *fufu*
> 
> 
> *Treadmill*
> ...




Funny as hell . besides potassium and quick sip glycos, imo the trick is relaxing into the hell  ..
sounds fun.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't been slacking on working out, only posting again.  It's been a weird week.  I had two friends come back from Vegas, one visiting and one moving back permanently; this made for several airport runs during my free time and also entertaining my guests, hehe.  

I also went to Virgin fest, which was an all day concert on both Saturday and Sunday.  Fun as well, but I got a quad contusion in one of the mosh pits.  I was able to do some hip-dominant stuff today sans maximal effort work, but I took off Monday and ended up doing an upper body workout Tuesday.  I will figure out some type of conditioning work to do tomorrow depending on how my leg feels.  Complexes will probably be out for another day or two.  It was worth it though; I raped those mosh pits!

Anyway, I'll get back to posting in here tomorrow.  Cheers!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2007)

*Thursday*

Just did some cardio today.  About 3 minutes warmup and cooldown + 20 minutes of mixed elliptical/treadmill.  Heart rate was 160-170 during most of that.

Leg felt pretty much okay for this, but well see what happens with what I had planned for tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2007)

*Friday*

Okay, well my leg seemed to hold up pretty well today.  In fact it feels better when I'm moving, it doesn't like when I sit on my ass on my computer.

A *Box Squat + Chains* DE
45x2
95x2
135x2
175x8x2

B *Reverse Lunge* RI90
95x4
155x3x8

C *Ghetto GHR + Band Assist RI60
Greenx10
Redx2x10

D 1Arm DB Row RI90
65x5
95x3x9


Boom shakalaka.  Pretty solid, and again, the leg held up good.  Lunges felt quite strong actually.  I will certainly be taking that weight up.*


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sunday*

A *Bench Press + Chains* DE
45x3
95x3
135x3
155x8x3

B1 *WG Pullup* RI90
BWx4x7
B2 *DB Incline Press* RI90
50sx4
75sx4x8

C1 *WG Pullup* RI60
BWx7,7,6
C2 *YTA* RI90
(5sec iso)
5sx6,5


Nothing amazing, but pretty decent numbers.  I tried to keep really tight on those pullups and really keep my scapula retracted and depressed.  I could've easily loosened up and done more.  5 second isometrics on YTAs burn like holy Hell.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2007)

*Monday*

A *Rack DL* ME
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x1
405x1
435x1
455xFail
405x1

Note: Wow, I felt like shit.  Complete garbage.  455 should've gone up no problem.

B *1Leg RDL* RI90
50sx3
85sx3x6


That's all I did.  I was lacking sleep because I went to a metal show the night before.  Got like 3 hours of sleep.  I just didn't have enough in me to unleash 100% intensity today, but the 1leg RDL was fine; I think having done the heavy shit first helped me nervous system wake up.  I'm going to see what my numbers are like next week.  If they don't get better (I've pulled 455 off the floor before sumo style, and 455 conventional off the rack with some reserve), then I will probably unload.  I've been hard on my body sleep wise lately; I probably need it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*4 Rounds* RI45
Sled Push - 90xRound
BS Pushup x 10
BS Row x 8
Jump Rope x 100

*4 Rounds* RI10
Kettlebell Swings - 28kgx20sec

*Elliptical*
Level 13 - 120RPMx3mins
Level 10 - 120RPMx1min
Level 7 - 120RPMx1min


Pretty good workout.  Sled pushing sucks ass so hard.  It's much harder than pulling.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A *Bench Press* ME
45x5
95x3
135x3
155x3
175x3
195x1
215x1
235x1
255x1
265x1
275x1

Note: 275 wasn't fast, but it was pretty steady and not what I would consider a serious grind.  I was pretty happy about that.  My bench pressing had been sucking for a while for reasons I couldn't comprehend, but I've got it back to where it was.  Now time to surpass that.  Actually, the last time I hit 275 many months ago it was a fuck of a lot harder than that, so that's promising.

B *DB Bench* RI90
65sx3
95sx6,6,4

C *Bent Row (Supinated)* RI90
165x3
240x3x5

Note: I'm going to cut this weight back, jack up the reps, and focus a bit more on engaging my lower trapezius and keeping my scapula depressed as I do this.  My form is tighter than most people I've seen do bent rows, but I want to take it a step further.

D1 *Military Press* RI60
140x5,3
D2 *NG Face Pull* RI90
#11x2x10


Pretty good workout.  I was pooped come time for the military pressing.  I blew my load on the first two pressing movements, but it was still decent.  Besides that, I felt pretty strong.  I think Monday's pussy weights were just a fluke related to garbage sleep/fatigue.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 16, 2007)

It's probably me, but how much weight is #x?

I like your workouts, especially the cardio.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2007)

*Thursday*



Witchblade said:


> It's probably me, but how much weight is #x?
> 
> I like your workouts, especially the cardio.



I honestly have no idea with this particular stack.  The seated row and pulldown I think the plates are 15 pounds, but the rest I'm not too sure.


*Elliptical*
Lv7@110 x 1min
Lv10@110 x 1min
Lv13@110 x 1min

10 Rounds:
Lv13@200+ x 20sec
Lv13@110 x 40sec

Lv13@110 x 1min
Lv10@110 x 1min
Lv7@110 x 1min


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2007)

*Friday*

A *Box Squat + Chains* DE
45x2
95x2
135x8x2

B *Reverse Lunge* RI90
115x4
165x3x8

Note: That's per leg.  I always list unilateral stuff as per leg.

C *GHR + Band Assist* RI60
Redx3x10

D *1Arm DB Row* RI90
65x5
95x3x10


No complaints here.  Pretty solid workout that I did at a very nice pace.  I checked my heart rate between sets of lunges and it was cracking 80% of my max, heh.  Interval training!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I honestly have no idea with this particular stack.  The seated row and pulldown I think the plates are 15 pounds, but the rest I'm not too sure.


Doesn't every plate list the cumulative number of pounds of that part of the stack?


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you tell me how the box squats + chains work???  I saw some chains at our gym the other day hanging over the smith machine and I was like..   ?????

How are the chains incorporated in?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2007)

*Sunday*

*Witchblade*
No, they are all stamped with arbitrary numbers: 1-15.  It simply tells you how many plates you are using, but not the weight of each plate.  It doesn't really matter, but it helps you get a baseline the first few times you use it.

*Katt*
It's accommodating resistance, meaning that it adapts to the force curve of a given lift.  Normally, maximal torque must be generated at certain joint angles.  For example, in a standing bicep curl, maximal torque (And therefore muscle tension) must be generated when your elbow is at 90 degrees.  After that the lift gets "easier" because there is less resistance since the lever arm starts to decrease.  You can alter that with chains or bands, to some degree, since even though the lever arm is decreasing, the amount of weight at the end of that lever is increasing.  So, you must continue to generate a large amount of tension throughout the remaining range of motion.


A *Bench + Chains* DE
45x3
95x3
135x8x3

B1 *WG Pullup* RI90
BWx8,8,7,7
B2 *DB Incline Press* RI90
50sx4
80sx4x7

C1 *WG Pullup* RI60
BWx3x7
C2 *YTA* RI90
(5sec iso)
5sx2x6


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2007)

*Monday*

A *Rack Deadlift* ME
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x1
405x1
435x1
455x1
470xFail

Note: Felt better than last time, but 470 was fucking pinned down.  I basically did a nice isometric, but it's still good to see that last week was a fluke.  I think I'm better at sumo, because I've pulled 455 from the floor sumo.  Also, this was the lowest pin setting, so only a couple inches off the ground.

B *Good Morning* RI90
185x3
285x2x4
275x3

Note: ROM on some reps was probably not great, but not too bad either.

C *1-Leg RDL* RI90
50sx3
90sx3x5

Note: Lost balance on a rep or two, but overall pretty solid.  My grip did surprisingly well right up to the very end when it started to loosen some.

D *Plank* RI90
XVest+90x2x40sec


M00T!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 21, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Witchblade*
> No, they are all stamped with arbitrary numbers: 1-15.  It simply tells you how many plates you are using, but not the weight of each plate.  It doesn't really matter, but it helps you get a baseline the first few times you use it.
> 
> *Katt*
> ...




ooh. nice C1 with that weight considering what i know of your volume other times . Very cool. Awesome effort on the 1LegRDL's. Also very cool.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*Blooming Lotus*
Thanks!

*4 Rounds* RI35
Sled Push - 90xRound
BS Pushup x 10
BS Row x 8
Jump Rope x 100

*4 Rounds - Tabata*
KB Swing - 28kg

*Elliptical*
Lv13 - 120RPMx3min
Lv10 - 120RPMx1min
Lv7 - 120RPMx1min


Good workout overall.  Had to compete with some others in the gym, but managed to get it done okay.  I cut my rest interval down to 35 seconds this go around.  Next week I think I'll try and take up the volume a tad.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2007)

cool

have you recorded your resting heart beat recently?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2007)

*Wednesday*



fufu said:


> cool
> 
> have you recorded your resting heart beat recently?



Nah, but it's probably not like it was.  For a while I working out like 8-9 times per week if you counted some of the classes I was taking and the physical activity done in those classes, heh.


A *Bench* ME
Lots of warmups...
255x1
275xFail
260x1

B *DB Bench* RI90
65sx3
100sx5,5,4

C *Bent Row (Supinated)* RI90
165x3
215x3x7

D *NG Face Pull* RI60
#12x2x10


That's all.  I'm going to unload next week.  My strength is getting too inconsistent and funny.  I think I just need to give my nervous system a rest.  I have a program in the works in my head right now too, and I think I'll go back to doing 3 resistance training workout a week, full body, with undulating periodization.  Also, it will be nice to adjust to my first week of crazy busyness next week when classes start by easing the stress on my body with my workouts for a week.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2007)

Very nice progress, CP. I see you've been doing well since I've posted here actively. I've seen a lot of things that would be truly surprising if they were in anyone else's journal. Keep it up, my friend.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2007)

*New Program*

I haven't been slacking on my workouts (Only on journal updates), though I am going to unload this week.  I took off Monday completely, did some steady state cardio today, and I plan to lift on Wed and Fri, but keep it light and low volume.  I will probably just do whatever I want and keep it fun.  Thursday and Sunday I will do something for conditioning, but nothing really high intensity.



Day A:
A1 - Back Squat
A2 - Chinup

B1 - Military Press
B2 - Prone DB Row

C1 - DB Incline Press
C2 - EZ Curl

D - YTWL



Day B:
A1 - Deadlift
A2 - Bench Press

B1 - Bulgarian Squat
B2 - DB Pullover

C1 - Seated Row
C2 - Rope Pushdown

D - Renegade Row + Pushup



Monday - Heavy:
A1/A2 - 3x3, 3min RI
B1/B2, C1/C2 - 3x5-7, 1.5min RI

Wednesday - Medium:
A1/A2 - 5x5, 1.5min RI
B1/B2, C1/C2 - 3x8-10, 1.5min RI

Friday - Light:
A1/A2 - 3x5, 1min RI (Drop weight by 10% from 5x5 weight)
B1/B2, C1/C2 - 3x8-10, 1min RI (Tempo: 3sec eccentric, 2sec isometric, X concentric)



That's my new program.  I will alternate between day A and B.  I will also be doing some power stuff on another day mixed in with conditioning work.  I will probably make Tuesday steady state cardio, Thursday the day with power and high intensity anaerobic work, and Sunday I will also do some anaerobic conditioning at a lower intensity.  For power work I will probably do some sub-maximal plyometrics just to try and maintain my RFD.  On Sunday I will probably use the sled a lot to avoid any significant muscle soreness the following day (Since there is no eccentric).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Very nice progress, CP. I see you've been doing well since I've posted here actively. I've seen a lot of things that would be truly surprising if they were in anyone else's journal. Keep it up, my friend.



Thanks Squaggle.  Funny you decided to post right as I was writing up that long winded explanation of my upcoming program.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks Squaggle.  Funny you decided to post right as I was writing up that long winded explanation of my upcoming program.


  Oh, the irony. That is strange, though. I think I'm just gonna jump head first back into my old program, but cut the weights back to about 2/3 of what they were before. Just to kick my own ass. I hope I can actually start inserting line breaks in my own journal page. Would be nice for the novellas I call posts.  As always, I admire your new program. Knowledge truly is power.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2007)

*Monday*



Squaggleboggin said:


> Oh, the irony. That is strange, though. I think I'm just gonna jump head first back into my old program, but cut the weights back to about 2/3 of what they were before. Just to kick my own ass. I hope I can actually start inserting line breaks in my own journal page. Would be nice for the novellas I call posts.  As always, I admire your new program. Knowledge truly is power.



I hope your return goes well Squaggle.  I'm sure you'll do just fine if you put your  mind to it.


A1 *Back Squat* RI150
95x5
135x4
185x3
225x2
255x1
285x3
275x2x3
A2 *Chinup* RI150
BWx5
+15x4
+30x3
+45x2
+60x1
+80x3
+70x2x3

Note: The squats were pretty damned hard.  First time squatting Olympic style with heavy weights in a little bit.  Chinups felt pretty decent.  I know I can do more, but I haven't done these heavy in a bit either.

B1 *Military Press* RI90
95x4
130x7
135x7,6
B2 *Prone DB Row* RI90
65sx4
90sx3x7

C1 *DB Incline Press* RI90
60sx4
80sx3x7
C2 *EZ Curl* RI90
75x7
80x2x7

D *YTA* RI90
7sx2x7

Note: Will lower weight on this and tighten up form a bit.


Pretty good first workout back into the full body shteeze.  The military pressing felt really good, as did my incline pressing.  Prone rows felt pretty on point as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*Treadmill*
2.5mph@12% x 1.5min
3.5mph@12% x 1.5min
4.5mph@12% x 12min

*Elliptical*
Lv13@120-130rpm x 7min
Lv10@120-130rpm x 1.5min
Lv7@120-130rpm x 1.5min


Just some solid state cardio.  Got bored on the treadmill and finished with the elliptical.  Heart rate was around 85-87% of my max most of this session.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A1 *Deadlift* RI90
135x5
225x4
315x3
365x4x5
A2 *Bench Press* RI90
95x5
135x4
185x3
215x4x5

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squat* RI75
20sx5
60sx3x10
B2 *DB Pullover* RI75
50x5
75x3x10

Note: Wow, fucking owned.

C1 *Seated Row - Wide NG* RI75
#8x5
#12x10
#11x10
C2 *Rope Pushdown* RI75
#7x2x10


Wow, this owned me so fucking hard today.  First of all, I ended up dropping to 4x5 instead of 5x5 just because I could tell that this workout would take too long and I was looking for ways to economize time.  4 sets seems more reasonable.  I also dropped the last accessory exercise, and I think I will continue to do so and just do a little shoulder prehab with my cardio and possibly core work here and there too.  I want to keep the duration of my workouts reasonable.  

I also dropped the last exercises to two sets.  I'm not sure I will always do that, but I almost puked today.  This is the first time in a long time that I've actually had to lay down and do nothing after a workout just to feel normal again.  I was shaking, pale, and had trouble eating the banana I have after the workouts with my shake.  I had a client shortly thereafter too, so I didn't feel like spinning my wheels, feeling worse, and then being late for him.

I also cut my rest intervals down by 15 seconds on the accessory work today.  That change will remain.

I also started taking creatine monohydrate today.  I will load for the next 4-5 days with about 20g of creatine and then drop to 4-5g per day.  Hopefully it does something, heh.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 6, 2007)

What are you weighing these days CP?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2007)

*Thursday*



Duncans Donuts said:


> What are you weighing these days CP?



Don't know exactly, but around where I've been for some time in the low 190s.  I need to start weighing myself consistently.  I'm going to weigh myself next Wednesday morning first thing.  That will be weigh in day each week.


A1 *Depth Jump onto Bench* RI60
BWx2x8
A2 *MB Plyo Pushup* RI60
BWx2x8

B1 *Power Skip - Vertical* RI60
BWx2x8
B2 *Clap Pullup* RI60
BWx6,5

*4 Rounds* RI45
Renegade Row - 16kgsx10
Swing - 28kgx15
Incline Pushup - BWx12
Front MB Slam - 8lbx15
Mountain Climber - BWx20


Done.  Got my heart rate to hit the low 90s in terms of the percentage of my theoretical max.  Felt pretty good, and snuck in some core work in the form of the renegade rows.  Plyos went pretty good.  Haven't done them in a while, but I felt like this was a reasonable volume.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 6, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I also dropped the last exercises to two sets.  I'm not sure I will always do that, but I almost puked today.  This is the first time in a long time that I've actually had to lay down and do nothing after a workout just to feel normal again.  I was shaking, pale, and had trouble eating the banana I have after the workouts with my shake.  I had a client shortly thereafter too, so I didn't feel like spinning my wheels, feeling worse, and then being late for him.


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice WOs!!!!!!

You gave me a GREAT idea... it involves chains, DBs, and curls! THANKS!


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow you can do clap pull-ups. That's badass.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2007)

*Friday*

*PreMier*
Thanks for that, haha.

*Musclebeach*
I'm glad I could help someone get a little more creative with their workouts!

*Witchblade*
I'm not as good as I was when I did them all the time.  I'll be doing them more often I think.


A1 *Back Squat* RI90
95x5
135x5
185x3
215x3x5
A2 *Chinup* RI90
BWx5,4,3
+20x3x5

Note: Easy stuff.  I feel like a picked a good weight for the unload with these exercises.

All of the following uses a 3sec negative and 2sec isometric:

B1 *Military Press* RI60
85x10,10,8
B2 *Prone DB Row* RI60
60sx7
55sx10,9

C1 *Incline DB Press* RI60
52sx10,10,8
C2 *EZ Curl* RI60
50x10,9,7


Fucking shit.  I have to use such retarded light weights to achieve the supposed best time under tension necessary for hypertrophy.  I almost feel like the isometric holds back the weights I can use too much.  My ego hurts.

Also, I'm sore all over my entire body still from Wednesday: glutes, shoulders, lats, scap retractors, and triceps are all quite sore.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *PreMier*
> Thanks for that, haha.
> 
> *Musclebeach*
> ...


Even though it means supposedly nothing, doesnt it feel good to have them sore!

Prone DB Rows...are those done on a bench?


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

Chain DB curls fucking rock.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2007)

*Sunday - GPP*

*Akira*
Absolutely feels good.  I truly do enjoy being sore.  Also, yes, I do the prone DB rows on a bench set at an incline.

*Musclebeach*
Sounds like fun.  Bands are cool too.


*4 Rounds* RI45
Reverse Sled Drag - 135x2 Round
BOSU Incline Pushups - BWx12
Sled Row - 135xRound
Jump Rope - BWx100

*YTA* RI60
5sx2x8


I feel like I should make this harder.  I don't think my heart rate went much above the low 150s here.  We'll see.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2007)

*Monday - Heavy*

A1 *Deadlift* RI150
135x5
225x4
315x3
365x2
405x3,3,1
A2 *Bench Press* RI150
95x5
135x4
185x3
225x2
245x3,3,2

Note: The first set of deadlifts went pretty well, although not really easy, it was not an insane grind.  Set two was rough, and the last rep wasn't all that pretty.  I felt my thoracic spine round forward some, but my lumbar spine felt okay.  I didn't feel like my form falling apart, but I probably could've hit 2 reps on the last set.  The bench felt pretty strong.  All the sets were hard, but form kept in line pretty good.  The very last rep of set 2 was a serious grind.

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squat* RI90
37sx4
75sx3x7
B2 *DB Pullover* RI90
65x4
85x3x7

C1 *Seated Row - Wide NG* RI90
#9x4
#13x3x7
C2 *Rope Pushdown* RI90
#8x3x7


Pretty good workout overall.  Bulgarian squats fucking suck.  I felt really good after this though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been following along for a bit in here and I really like the way you set things up!..I guess that would be part of being a PT, lol.

bench and dead supersetting? sounds like it would be tough as hell!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2007)

nice one


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 11, 2007)

The grind on a heavy deadlift pull is great once you get it.

Nice sets.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

I am too lazy to actually sift through the journal to see what you're shooting for.  What are you trying to achieve goal wise, bro?


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 18, 2007)

*Monday - Heavy*

*Scarface*
Thanks.  Yeah, it can be a bitch.  Upper/lower supersets are a lot of fun though.

*P-funk*
Thanks

*soxmuscle*
Agreed.  A great feeling it is.

*Duncans Donuts*
I am trying to put on a little size now, but strength is generally my overriding goal.  I have been gradually upping calories lately though.

*katt*
Thanks much!


A1 *Squat* RI150
95x5
135x4
185x3
225x2
255x1
285x3x3
A2 *Chinup* RI150
BWx5,4,3
+35x2
+60x1
+80x3,2,2

Note: Squats weren't even quite as hard as last week.  That makes me feel good about things so far.  They were certainly hard, but I didn't feel like I had to fight quite as much just to keep myself from falling forward, and it was like a 3-4 second grind instead of an 8 second grind, haha.  Also, chinups were a loft attempt to increase.  They weren't that pretty.  I may even cut weight next time, but definitely not raising it.  I have also added a few pounds, so that's part of why it was so damned hard.

B1 *Military Press* RI90
115x3
140x3x6
B2 *Prone DB Row* RI90
70sx3
95sx3x6

Note: Military presses felt really strong, especially the first and second sets.  I felt like I had 8 or more in me.  Actually, the rows felt pretty strong too.

C1 *DB Incline Press* RI90
85sx3x6
C2 *EZ Curl* RI90
85x3x6


Good workout overall.  Sorry for the lack of posting again, but Jesus my schedule is owning me.  Monday-Friday I leave my house anywhere from 5:15-6:45AM and return home about 10:30PM most nights, except Friday where I get off an hour earlier.  I also work both days on the weekend and somehow fit studying in there too.  I need to play a little catchup with homework this weekend and then I can get back to spending a few minutes here before bed after I get home.

Today, Tuesday, I did some steady state cardio.  I will probably only be posting my weight workouts for a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2007)

*Update*

Fucking A, has it been this long since I posted here again?  Only thing I've been using my computer for lately is school work and watching anime as I eat my last meal of the day, heh.

Good news is I am largely caught up on my homework, so in theory I should be able to get back on here more this upcoming week.  I'll just list some notable lifts I've done:


Military Press:
140x3x6

Bench:
250x3,3,2
225x4x5

Deadlift:
405x3x3

Squat:
255x5, 265x3x5

Chinup:
+55x4x5 (Plus I weigh a bit more, heh)


You get the idea.  My bodyweight is back up to 195-196 territory.  I plan on upping calories another 200-300 this upcoming week and chilling the for a couple weeks before bumping again.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2007)

nice, bulking   what anime do you watch?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 1, 2007)

*Monday - Heavy*



PreMier said:


> nice, bulking   what anime do you watch?



Yeah, bulking is fun, except for having to man up and overcome fat boy pussy syndrome.

I just finished an anime called Claymore, and I'm going to finish Ergo Proxy in the near future.  I also watch a couple of biggies like Naruto and One Piece.  I have seen quite a bit of anime over the years.  Probably my favorite series is Full Metal Alchemist.


A1 *Squat* RI150
295x3x3
A2 *Chinup* RI150
+80x3,3,2

B1 *Military Press* RI90
150x3x5
B2 *Prone DB Row* RI90
100sx3x5

C1 *Incline DB Press* RI90
90sx3x5
C2 *EZ Curl* RI90
90x3x5


Another good workout today.  My strength has been doing great.  The squats felt good, and not insanely hard, until the very last rep of the last set.  On the first set I felt like I had 1-2 repetitions left in me.  I feel like a 350 squat is not too far away for a solid 1RM.

Military press felt fucking great.  I was going to do 145, but the warmup felt so solid I took it up a notch.  It did get really hard by the end though.  Incline DB press also felt on point.  I've definitely never fucked with DBs of that size on incline presses.

I will weigh in again this coming Wednesday morning.  Calories are up by about 200 per day in the form of some peanut butter thrown in a shake.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

I loved bulking,, but the same, for me, I don't like the extra fat pad at the end.... it's taking longer for me to get it off this time..  

I don't think guys are the same as gals, do you? I mean, girls are so incredibly mean,, well, some are, especially in the gym.  Do you get that from guys as well?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice workout CowPimp!

I had to do the same and throw in some lower volume higher intensity stuff this week...for a confidence booster type thing lol


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2007)

*Wednesday - Medium*

*katt*
I think it's more mental than anything.  I'm still reasonably lean at this stage of the game.  However, I like being pretty cut up.

I haven't had that issue from guy/gals.  I was just a fat kid and I have little self-confidence, so it's hard for me to get past that.

*Scarface*
I love the heavy stuff so much more, and as you are saying, so does my ego.


A1 *Deadlift* RI90
385x4x5
A2 *Bench Press* RI90
235x4x5

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squat* RI75
70sx3x8
B2 *DB Pullovers* RI75
85x3x8

C1 *Wide NG Seated Row* RI75
#12.5x3x8
C2 *Rope Pushdown* RI75
#9.5x3x8


Pretty awesome workout.  I am sore in my glutes, chest, scap retractors, and a little lat soreness as well.  Me likey.  More importantly though, my numbers are doing really good.  The deadlifts were cool, though I didn't use much of a pause on most of those.  However, just to prove to myself I could, one set I did briefly pause between each rep, heh.  The bench felt great too.  I felt so good on the warmups I made a really big jump.  Bulgarian squats were SO FUCKING HARD OMG OMG OMG.  That's all.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice program looks like you are picking up Heavy Shit like the title of your journal suggests


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

nice deads!

i should catch up soon


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome deadlifts and bench press, gee

You seem to have adapted greatly to total body workouts. That looks very tough having all this big heavy movements in sequence while still hitting good numbers.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy shit, 70lb DBs for how much volume?!  (Really is it 3 sets, 8 reps?)  Thats unfuckingbelievable man!

I am farting away with 40lb DBs and I am dying.  Do you have a rest in between legs?  I find that whatever leg I do first is a snap compared to the following leg, but I dont rest.

  Maybe I can finish all sets on ONE side before doing all sets on the OTHER side.....


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2007)

*Monday - Heavy*

*yellowmoomba*
I'm working on it dude, thanks!

*PreMier*
Thanks, where are you at?

*fufu*
Gracias.  Yeah, it is a toughie getting through all that and keeping focused and intense.

*AKIRA*
Thanks.  One of my better exercises I suppose.  No, I don't rest between legs.


A1 *Deadlift* RI150
415x3x3
A2 *Bench Press* RI150
255x3x3

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squat* RI90
85sx3x5
B2 *DB Pullover* RI90
95x5
100x2x5

C1 *Seated Row (Wide NG)* RI90
#15x2x5
#14.5x5
C2 *Rope Pushdown* RI90
#10x3x5


Sweet ass workout.  Happy with those numbers.  I should be getting closer to a 500 deadlift and a 300 bench.  I'll do a 1RM test in the not too distant future.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wednesday - Medium*

A1 *Squat* RI90
275x4x5
A2 *Chinup* RI90
+60x5,5,5,4

B1 *Military Press* RI75
135x8,8,7
B2 *Bent DB Row* RI75
90sx3x8

C1 *DB Incline Press* RI75
80sx8,8,6
C2 *EZ Curl* RI75
80x8
85x2x8


Again, pretty solid here.  First set of squat felt really good.  Very happy with the chinups especially considering my weight gain.  I weighed in at 197 this morning.  My beefcaking is working.  Military press felt fucking great.  I haven't bitched around 135 like that in a while, and it wasn't while fresh either.  I have 135 for 10 no problem fresh out of the hole.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

295/8 3 sets.  when i said soon, i meant 4-6 months   you've gotten really strong bro, keep up all the hard work


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah, you're moving some serious weight in here CowPimp, nice job!

this may be a dumb question, considering you are a PT, but what are you studying in school?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2007)

*Random Update*

*PreMier*
That's quite close already.  I'm sure you'll be there and past in no time.  Thanks mang.

*Scarface*
Thanks.  Kinesiology, which is the study of human movement.  Pretty much the same as exercise science or exercise phys.


Let's see, some notable stuff I did would include a military press for 155x5 for a few sets, incline db pressing for sets of 5 with 95s, and a couple sets of chinups with 80 on me for 3.  The last couple chinups were a real stretch though, heh.  Of course that's with added weight, and I'll weigh in tomorrow morning to see where I'm at.

This week I'm not making big boosts like before, so I want to test some 1RMs and then unload for a week.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2007)

Well my strength is starting to tank on the really heavy shit.  My deadlift was poor yesterday, and Monday my squats weren't that great either.  I will try to max out on bench tomorrow, and then no serious weightlifting for at least a week.  I will do something, but it will easy (Unloading).


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2007)

*Update*

This week am I unloading as I had said I was going to.  Monday's weight workout took like 20 minutes and was really easy.

Also, last week I did bench press 285 fairly easily.  290 I'm pretty confident would have happened, but I went straight for an attempt with 300.  I wasn't too far off.  I did get the bar moving a good bit, but then it stopped right around where my triceps wanted to take over.  It should probably go up after my time off too.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

I've checked into your journal for a long time. You really always have impressive numbers in here. Thanks for checking in with everyone!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2007)

*Moo*



vortrit said:


> I've checked into your journal for a long time. You really always have impressive numbers in here. Thanks for checking in with everyone!



Thanks for checking in with my journal!


So I have been deloading this week.  Done a few cardio workouts, and a couple of short 20 minute weight workouts avoiding any serious spinal loading.  Tomorrow I'm going to do some strongman event training.  It should be pretty awesome.  This probably won't become a regular thing, but it may in the future.  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 27, 2007)

what events?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2007)

*The Events*



PreMier said:


> what events?



I ended up doing the log press, tire flip, yoke walk, and farmer's walk.

Log Press:
Had some trouble here, but probably started out a little heavier than I should have.  I was basically doing singles my first time out, haha.  Also, I was doing it on wet grass (Not smart), which made things considerably harder.  140 didn't feel too bad, but still harder than I find a strict military press with a normal bar.  The technique is a lot different.  Then I did 3 singles with 190.  The last one I lost my footing and took like 5 steps backward with it overhead, heh.

Tire flip:
This one I took to pretty quickly, though there is surely plenty of room for improvement.  I did 725 for 8-10 flips for a couple of rounds.  Again, getting the technique down is harder than you might think, but this was more doable for me.

Yoke walk:
Did just the yoke, which was 460.  Man, this one fucked with me at first.  I started trying to walk too fast, too soon (Before getting totally rock solid stable), and my stance was too wide.  You have to get really really really stable first, then take baby steps with your feet close together.  I did two one way trips with this.  I feel like I can do a lot better with this one once I get the technique down.

Farmer's walk:
Used actual FW implements here.  I did 185 in each hand for a couple of oneway trips along the guy's driveway.  This one I had down pretty good too, though I do have some experience with this.  However, things get quite a bit tougher at this weight.  My grip was actually just fine for this.  I feel like I have a lot more in terms of grip.  It was like the yoke though, in that you have to take smaller steps with the feet closer together and all that jazz.  It's not quite to the same level, but somewhere in between the yoke and normal walking.

It was an boatload of fun!  The guys were really supportive even though I had a shakey start.  Some of those guys were fucking beasts!  I really want to make my way back there again.  Soon they are going back to training Saturday mornings.  If I can, I will try to go on a regular basis, or at least periodically.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2007)

thats awesome 

you should start doing strongman!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2007)

Strongman stuff rocks! Good luck!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Its sounds like something you could really get into, you've always been big into your strength stuff.

Tis good you're experimenting! Youll have to put up some videos when youve got comfortable with it.

How tiring was it once you'd finished up compared to a more 'traditional' gym workout?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Cowpimp, the epitome of functional strength.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2007)

*Random Update*

Thanks for all the support guys!  

Oh, and Gaz, it wasn't really that tiring.  There was so much chit chat and whatnot that the workout took a really long time.  I'm used to handling a much higher density and volume of work, and I definitely didn't push myself that hard on the farmer's walks either.



One notable thing this past week was a 290 bench press.  I plan on getting back into some conjugate periodization.  I will sort of use the Westside template, however, I will be using push pressing and db snatches for my power movements for the time being.  

I 1-arm snatched an 80 for 3 reps each side pretty damned easy on Friday.  In fact, it felt great.  I'm quite confident I could hit 100, but that's where our DBs stop.  Looks like it's almost time for plate mates!

This week was a little weird with workouts because of my Strongman biz on Sunday.  In fact, I was pretty sore in various places, but my forearms were sore until fucking Saturday.  In fact, I partially ripped of a callus on Wednesday doing RDLs.  I can't wait until I lift tomorrow with some renewed grip!


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2007)

that SM shit sounds super fun


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Oh, and Gaz, it wasn't really that tiring.  There was so much chit chat and whatnot that the workout took a really long time.  I'm used to handling a much higher density and volume of work, and I definitely didn't push myself that hard on the farmer's walks either.



Ah right, yeah thatd make sense if it took ages - your work capacity is the stuff of legend 

Kudos on the Bench Press btw, 290 is awesome 

Do you think youll get more into the strongman stuff from now on? If its fun thats half the battle, its always easier to train for something you like.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 6, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I ended up doing the log press, tire flip, yoke walk, and farmer's walk.
> 
> Log Press:
> Had some trouble here, but probably started out a little heavier than I should have.  I was basically doing singles my first time out, haha.  Also, I was doing it on wet grass (Not smart), which made things considerably harder.  140 didn't feel too bad, but still harder than I find a strict military press with a normal bar.  The technique is a lot different.  Then I did 3 singles with 190.  The last one I lost my footing and took like 5 steps backward with it overhead, heh.
> ...



Who provides the necessities to do these workouts?  Id fucking love to do them.

I see youre deloading and that your weight sessions last 20 minutes.  what are you doing for the 20 minutes...or are those they?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 7, 2007)

I just dropped by to tell you you're a hippie and a strongman.

Hippie!







Strongman!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2007)

*fufu*
It was fun for sure!

*Gaz*
At the moment it's not feasible to get out there, unless I hose over some of my clients.  I'm not that pressed to do it that I want to do that.  If the guy who has the equipment decides to start training on Saturdays, then I might get involved more.

*Akira*
Just some guy that a coworker of mine knows.  No, the 20 minute workouts were just random sets of 3-4 resistance exercises, and I kept the sets far from failure.

*Witch*
Haha, nice.


Nothing too special to report as of late.  Did a 455 conventional deadlift on Monday.  PR for conventional stance, though I have pulled that sumo before.  I also did a 90lb 1arm DB snatch for 3 reps per arm on Friday.  Actually wasn't too too hard.  I could probably snatch a bit past 100 for a single.  80 felt like butter; 90 took more thought and effort.  Oh, I also did dips for the first time since my sternum reacted poorly.  I did 115 for a triple and 100 for a set of 5.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 11, 2007)

nice man.

sounds like you're doing superb with the strength work


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2007)

*Bleh*

Wow, didn't realize that it's been so long since I made a post here.  I need to bump up my activity levels.  Jeez.

Anyway, in terms of my workouts, I front squatted 295 for a single recently, with a little more in me to spare.  That felt great.  Don't remember if I mentioned that I did dips again.  Did +100 for a couple sets of 6.

Also, I'm going to shave about 5 pounds, and then around New Years probably start bulking again for 2-3 months before I really get cut for the summer.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice front squat.


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/84918-happy-birthday-cowpimp.html

More people posted in it, but there was trouble with the forum so alot of the posts for some days were lost. Did you have a nice birthday?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank ya Fufmeister.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2007)

Had a pretty nice run with back squats yesterday.  Did 275x5, then 3 sets with 285x5.

NG Chinups with 55 strapped on for 4 sets of 5, and I probably could do like +75 if I went all out on one set.

1-leg RDLs with 90s for a few sets of 5.  The last set was SLOPPY though.  Partly because my grip was just failing miserably, heh.

Also pulled 345 for 3x10 with sumo deadlifts Monday.  I was happy with that.  The first set was easy, probably could've done 15.

That's some stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2008)

*Taste*

I'm currently about to start gaining weight again and using the Westside template.  I got up to about 200, then did a mini cut down to 195 or so, and now I'll push back up to 205 or maybe more depending on how lean I stay up to that point.  

I'm also trying to mess with nutrient timing a little more (Carbs for breakfast, pre-workout, and post-workout) and a higher fat diet to see how I respond.  Most meals are either protein/fat or protein/carbs, but not a mix of all three, save for breakfast.

Here's a taste of the type of workout I've been doing.  I recently reincorporated the more traditional Westside DE work in there, as before I was using power cleans and push pressing.

*Box Squat*
45x5
135x2
195x8x2

*Deadlift*
275x10x1

*Safety Bar Good Morning* RI120
160x4
220x2x5
210x2x5

*Zercher Squat* RI90
135x5
205x3x10

*Seated Row* RI60
#13x10
#14x10
#13x10


A couple of notes.  The safety bar is fucking hard; I can rep that out all day with a standard olympic bar.  Zercher squats have always sucked for me, but I'm getting much better at them.  I also put away the vagisil and stopped using padding, and that shit hurts like a motherfucker.

We got all this great new equipment at my gym: adjustable box, bands, safety bar, cambered bar, sandbags, log, prowler, weight releasers, farmer's walk handles on the way, etc.  New toys for the win.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2008)

wow, that is sick equipment for the gym.

have you been training but just not logging?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2008)

fufu said:


> wow, that is sick equipment for the gym.
> 
> have you been training but just not logging?



Correct.  I still have my hard copy log; I have just been lazy about coming on here and posting in my journal.  Really, I haven't been posting on IM like I should period.

Anyway, nothing amazing to report, but I did hit 315 with Zercher squats yesterday.  No padding baby.  Got some nice bruises from that.  It was pretty either.  I definitely lost my posture some, but the depth was good and I got that bitch up.  Pretty nice 40-50 pound PR for me on that lift.

I also did a floor press for 275 yesterday.  I'm pretty sure that's a 10-20 pound PR for that lift.  I need to work my floor press more.  It seems to help my bench a bunch as I almost always suck around midrange.

Also, I'm going to start doing my DE work with bands for a bit.  Did my DE work on the bench with them last Friday, and it felt great.  Totally different, but I could certainly tell that it made me keep accelerating well after getting the bitch moving!


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2008)

nice nice, I don't like when the insides of my elbows rub against my knees and thighs when doing deep platform deadlifts, I don't know if I could do those Zerchers. I tried them once with 135 and it was a bitch. I can imagine it being similar to getting used to the bar on the traps for back squats but 10 fold on the elbows.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 16, 2008)

Zercher squats are too hardcore for me. That shit hurts!

That's some sick stuff you got there at your gym. Seems ideal.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't fully get used to the Zercher's.  However, I would say somewhere in the middle of the warmup sets I do is the worst.  Once I got really heavy, my adrenaline was going enough that I didn't really feel it until after I got the bar out of the crook of my arm, heh.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Zercher squats and Zercher good mornings are brutal. Its surprising how just changing the position of the weight can affect the whole feel of the movement. They feel completely different from the regular variations.

Much harder too


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a question for you, CP. I'd say my body is in pretty good alignment right now, mobility, flexibility and strength ratio wise. However, when I do Cook hip lifts, I feel a strong contraction in my hams instead of in my glutes, almost cramp like. The only thing I can think of that would cause this is improperly firing glutes, but that seems out of the question for me. 
I get sore glutes from deadlifting and squatting, I do dynamic and static stretching stretching for my entire lower body, my hip flexors never cramp up, I can touch my toes and easily do pistols and below parallel squats and my posterior chain is _way_ stronger than my quads and hip flexors.

I think you're one of the most knowledgeable members when it comes to body alignment and disfunctions so I'd appreciate your opinion on this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> Also, I'm going to start doing my DE work with bands for a bit.  Did my DE work on the bench with them last Friday, and it felt great.  Totally different, but I could certainly tell that it made me keep accelerating well after getting the bitch moving!



I can do up to 10 sets trying to max out on ME bench days and I'm not nearly as sore as when I use bands/chains on DE bench days.  Awesome exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I have a question for you, CP. I'd say my body is in pretty good alignment right now, mobility, flexibility and strength ratio wise. However, when I do Cook hip lifts, I feel a strong contraction in my hams instead of in my glutes, almost cramp like. The only thing I can think of that would cause this is improperly firing glutes, but that seems out of the question for me.
> I get sore glutes from deadlifting and squatting, I do dynamic and static stretching stretching for my entire lower body, my hip flexors never cramp up, I can touch my toes and easily do pistols and below parallel squats and my posterior chain is _way_ stronger than my quads and hip flexors.
> 
> I think you're one of the most knowledgeable members when it comes to body alignment and disfunctions so I'd appreciate your opinion on this.



All of that still doesn't necessarily mean your glutes are firing like they should.  It means they are working to some extent, but not necessarily optimally.  

Have you tried stretching your hip flexors and rectus femoris before hand, and trying that on a regular basis?  Some self myofacial release on these muscle groups, and perhaps the TFL as well, would also probably help.  Sometimes it is a case of reciprocal inhibition.

I know that generally static stretching is supposed to be "bad" before a workout because it reduces the power output capabilities of the stretched muscle group.  However, that can be beneficial if the muscle is shortened and overactive.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'll experiment with more stretching and warm-up methods and see how that goes.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2008)

Just because you "feel" a contraction in the hamstrings on the cook hip lift does not mean that your glutes are not firing or firing improperly.  You are extending your hip and obviously the hamstrings fire (along with glute max and adductor magnus).  The real problem is when someone gets cramping from performing the exercise as that shows there is possibly a problem with over contraction of teh hamstrings.

You can test firing patterns if you lie prone and have someone place one hand on your lumbar errectors (palm on one side/fingers on the other) and then the other hand with the palm on your glutes and the fingers on the hamstrings.  You perform a hip extension and they can feel firing patterns as far as what fires first.  THe ideal firing pattern is not agreed upon between therapists, so it is tough to actually determine what is best.  The important thing is that it gives you information about what is going on and the therapist can see what your movement looks like.

To determine proper function you need to be tested in person with movemnt, manual muscle testing etc.....to assume that the cook hip lift tells all is a GROSS oversimplification that personal trainers around the country seem to be making.  It gives you some information....but not all information.

One tests tells you something.....several tests confirm what you need to know.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 17, 2008)

That puts things into perspective.  I'll look into manual muscle firing testing, but I doubt I'm going to find a professional so I'll see if I can either 'solve' the problem or conclude it's nothing serious. More prehabilitation work won't harm me either way.

Thanks for the info, guys. I really think you should write a book or at least publish.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2008)

what does it look like when you walk or perform a step up or a lunge?  Does your hip drop?  Can your pelvis stay level?  These are things that I look for when assessing glute function.....more so that the hip lift test (although I use that one also).  I have a battery of test that I run through just to see how things work together and integrate with eachother and then to confirm other things I am seeing.  From there I base what I am going to do soft tissue wise (with regard to some of the manual therapy I am using on people) and training wise (with regard to mobility and exercise).

If you don't assess the stuff, you are left with a "shot-gun" method, which is essentially throwing a ton of shit at a wall and hoping something sticks.  Sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't.



*sorry for the journal clutter cowpimp*


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I did hit 315 with Zercher squats yesterday. Pretty nice 40-50 pound PR for me on that lift.



Congrats!


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

Interesting read, as ever. Makes me wonder how to learn more, faster.

What's your history CP, education-wise (if you don't mind me asking)? Where has the knowledge you've accumulated come from?


*Two posts. Woops.*


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2008)

No problem.  I like some discussion in here!  By the way P, he did say the contraction in his hammy was "almost cramp-like" or something along those lines.

Also, Big G, I have just done a decent amount of reading and I goto school for kinesiology at the univeristy of MD.  I'm undergrad though, nothing special.  I also have a couple years of experience as a personal trainer.

Honestly, I don't feel like my knowledge base is that great, but I know the basics.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2008)

Will your undergrad be in kines?  Or are you minoring in that and majoring is something else?  For some reason I thought you said you were majoring in something unrelated to this field?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2008)

*Annual Update*



P-funk said:


> Will your undergrad be in kines?  Or are you minoring in that and majoring is something else?  For some reason I thought you said you were majoring in something unrelated to this field?



I'm majoring in kinesiology.  I was doing exercise science, which is basically the same thing with a different name, which they used at my community college.  

Perhaps you are referring to network engineering?  That was my original major.  I switched that several semesters ago.


So I've made some solid lifts over the past few weeks.  I got a small deadlift PR of 465 (500 is getting closer!), a small squat PR of 345, and I military pressed 180 (I should be able to hit 185).  

I also recently did some farmer's walks for about 30-40 feet with 250 in each hand.  My core musculature had more left, but my grip failed.  I think with chalk, or some knurling on the handles, I could've held on a bit longer.

I'm also really happy about that squat because it was a deep olympic squat.  I feel like I have another 5-10% over that if I worked at my PL style squats, at least.  I definitely feel like I had a tiny bit more in the DL and overhead press too, but I was fried by the time I hit those numbers.  I'll test them again soon!

I also weighed in at a solid 198 the other morning.  That's definitely the most I've been while this lean.  I'm still adding some weight, so I will get in the 205+ range before cutting back again.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2008)

Pimptastic!


----------



## Nate K (Feb 22, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I also weighed in at a solid 198 the other morning.  That's definitely the most I've been while this lean.  I'm still adding some weight, so I will get in the 205+ range before cutting back again.




Wow, good job.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2008)

you should post moer often ya bumb


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2008)

any links for where I can see what a zercher squat looks like?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the support despite my lackluster posting status.  Yeah, I know you're right PreMier, but it's hard to even get the time to do it these days.  I just don't have the zeal about my online journal like I used to anyway, so I post the important stuff only.  I still keep my hardcopy journals for progress tracking.

nadirmg, here is a link to a video of one of my co-workers doing some heavy ass zercher squats:
YouTube - MikeYuhaniak.com - Max Effort Zercher Squats

Okay, update.  I broke a squat record.  Got me 355 on an olympic style back squat.  It definitely got hard for me to keep my upper back straight on this, and that is usually never a problem with back squats.  I feel like my legs had a little more in them though.  I could get 365 in the near future if I worked at it and got my midscection/upper back up to snuff.

I also did a 285 suspended bench press the other day, solid.  I feel like I could've probably done a 300 bench right then and there.  I'll have to test that again soon.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 28, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> nadirmg, here is a link to a video of one of my co-workers doing some heavy ass zercher squats:
> YouTube - MikeYuhaniak.com - Max Effort Zercher Squats



holy crudnuts... that looks painful!  i gotta try those!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 29, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> holy crudnuts... that looks painful!  i gotta try those!



Yeah, it is painful.  I did it with about 100 pounds less and I my bicep tendon was screaming.  You get used to it though, heh.


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 29, 2008)

What exactly are the point of those squats?  I watched the video of your friend, and for him to be able to do 415 like that, seems to me he could do a heck of a lot more on a regular back squat, or perhaps even a front squat.  Why would you limit the weight your legs could really do by what you could hold in your arms?  It doesn't seem very efficient to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 29, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> What exactly are the point of those squats?  I watched the video of your friend, and for him to be able to do 415 like that, seems to me he could do a heck of a lot more on a regular back squat, or perhaps even a front squat.  Why would you limit the weight your legs could really do by what you could hold in your arms?  It doesn't seem very efficient to me.



More emphasis on the glutes and hammies by shifting the center of mass anteriorly.  As well, it puts a serious demand on the trunk.  If you find that you "fall forward" too much coming out of the hole or you lose proper spinal positioning when you squat then it's a good variation to include.

It's not limited by what you can hold in you arms either, at least not from my experience.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 1, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> More emphasis on the glutes and hammies by shifting the center of mass anteriorly.  As well, it puts a serious demand on the trunk.  If you find that you "fall forward" too much coming out of the hole or you lose proper spinal positioning when you squat then it's a good variation to include.
> 
> It's not limited by what you can hold in you arms either, at least not from my experience.



Hmmm interesting, that's some good info, thanks CP   So you're saying that if your heavy back squats resemble a good morning, this type of squat might help correct that problem?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Hmmm interesting, that's some good info, thanks CP   So you're saying that if your heavy back squats resemble a good morning, this type of squat might help correct that problem?



Exactly, or if you find that you get a little thoracic rounding, then it can sometimes help there as well.  I also like safety bar squats for that very reason, but most people don't have access to one of those.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2008)

*A few more PRs*

So I hit a 345 zercher squat on Monday.  I should be able to do significantly more on my back squat if I really get in the zone.  That same workout I also did 5x5 @ 285 with good mornings.  Then I finished with 2x6 @ BW+55 with 1-leg squats.  I felt like shit going into that workout and ended up doing great.

I also got another 5 pound PR on my bench.  I hit 295 on Tuesday.  I will attempt 300 again next week.  I'm pretty confident that I can do it if I get in the right mindset and have my form locked down.  I also did 3x5,4,3 with 160 on the military press and 5x5 at 270 with the seated row.

Overall my numbers have been good lately, and I'm pretty darned happy!


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2008)

Numbers look good indeed.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 18, 2008)

*More Updates*

Most recent good numbers are 165 for a couple sets of 5 on the military press with some dropoff on later sets.  I also did the seated row with like 275 pounds or so for several sets of 5.  I've also done dips with +90 for a couple sets of 8 before having a dropoff in reps.

I did a safety squat bar box squat with 340 yesterday.  I did some reverse lunges with 225 for a couple sets of 6 each leg.  I also did some leg pressing for the first time in ages because my quads always seem to bukkake on me during heavy squat.  I did 810 for 4 sets of 6, which is definitely more than I've ever done on that thing.

Last Wednesday I was 201 pounds.

I'm switching around some accessory work this week, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

Really good numbers dude 

Zerchers rule, also. Really tough movement to get any sort of intensity on so kudos there!

Things seem to be going great for you though dude, you need to post more updates! IM misses the 'pimp.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I also did some leg pressing for the first time in ages because *my quads always seem to bukkake on me during heavy squat.*





what?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 2, 2008)

*Update*

Got me a 475 deadlift the other day.  I also hit a 185 military press, strict as can be.

I started cutting a few pounds this week to keep body fat in check.  It won't be long.  I just like to take 4-6 week breaks from bulking to maintain a low body fat and give my digestive system and brain a break from bulking, heh.

This last 3 months was great.  If I was powerlifting, that's 70 pounds I added to my total: 30 on the squat, 20 each on the bench and dead.  Other stuff also improved like rowing strength and overhead pressing.  Good times.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2008)

noiiiice


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2008)

*Random Update*

This past week I did a few more notables.  I hit a 355 good morning, though I'll be honest it turned slightly squatty on the way up, but still within reason.  I also hit a 190 strict military press.  As well, I did:

a leg press with 860 for a couple sets of 6
incline pressed 225 for 5
deadlifted 415 for 5
flat pressed 245 for a few sets of 6
some seated row with 285 for 6
dips with 115 hanging between my legs for 5
stepups onto a fairly short step for sets of 9 with 225
some reverse lunges with 235 for a couple sets of 6

I ended up peaking at nearly 205, so I will but cutting back the next few weeks as I said before.  I was 204.x for my last weigh-in while bulking this time around.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 12, 2008)

good to see you are still picking up heavy shit!!!


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2008)

You are seriously strong for your weight man. 

You have come a damn long way.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.  I appreciate your support.

I have been cutting with good success the last couple of weeks.  I can already see a difference around my midsection.  It's small, but noticeable.  I haven't even stepped on the scale yet, but I'll do a weigh-in this coming Wednesday.  I expect about 3-4 pounds down.  I tend to lose a pound or so in water, and I expect at least 1-1.5 pounds for each week so far.

I'm also going to take it easy this week.  I'll lift twice and do some conditioning twice, but nothing of really high intensity.  I just want to keep active, in the rhythm, and maintain my sanity, which tends to wane when I don't exercise at all for a week, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2008)

*Another PR*

Monday I hit a box squat of 365 on a slightly below parallel box, which is definitely a PR for me.  It was damned hard, but I got it.  I'm pretty happy with that considering my drinking marathon this past weekend (Most I've had in the last couple of years probably; I was visiting a friend at Penn State) and the fact that I have been in a caloric deficit (Mostly) for the past few weeks.

I'm also trying something new in terms of loading parameters.  I'm picking a given intensity, and a target number of repetitions.  I terminate each set if my form breaks, the movement slows noticeably, or my face breaks a relaxed state.  I will do as many sets as it takes to reach that target number of repetitions (People do this a lot with chinups, for example).  Chad Waterbury has espoused the benefits of such training in the past, and we had a workshop with an extremely knowledgeable trainer here where he released a stream of conciousness that inspired me to give this a shot.  We'll see how things work, especially once I drop these last 3 pounds or so and go back to bulking!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Wont that stop you pushing through the rep? You're trying to be a superhero arent you, sooner or later you'll be able to lift a bus without your face changing .

That sounds like a whole new variable to mess with though.

Congrats on the PR too


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Wont that stop you pushing through the rep? You're trying to be a superhero arent you, sooner or later you'll be able to lift a bus without your face changing .
> 
> That sounds like a whole new variable to mess with though.
> 
> Congrats on the PR too



I mean you want to finish the rep if you start, but if you lose your composure, form, or slow down too much, then the set ends when that rep ends.

Haha, thanks for that GH.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2008)

*Update*

Latest PR, I hit a 215 overhead lockout from about eye level.  Was tough, but I maintained balance and it went up fast enough that I felt like 220 was a slight possibility with a seriously slow grind and a little additional nervous system excitation.

Also, a rep from AtLargeNutrition, a sponsor of this board, has been so kind as to send me some of their supplements to try.  I'm going to give it a few weeks and then post up my thoughts on these items.  I got their protein powder and a supplement called Results.  Look for this in the supplements section.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2008)

Training is going well.  I switched it up to a 3 day per week lifting program consisting of all full body workouts.  Tried some overhead squats the other day.  They are a real bitch, and my technique sucks so I have to use complete and utter panzy weights.  No matter; I am going to make myself keep this move in because I know it will do wonders for development of my upper back and scapular stability.

Also, check out my review of AtLargeNutrition's protein powders:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/89903-atlargenutrition-s-nitrean-protein-powders.html


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2008)

*Videos!*

I finally got a digital camera, and it is capable of recording some decent quality video.  So, I got a shot of me pulling 435 for 4, and doing weighted dips (About 90-100 pounds of added weight) for 8 reps.

Deadlift: YouTube - Deadlift 435x4
Dips: YouTube - Dips + 90-100 x 8

Enjoy!


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

That dip station looks like it's going to break.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2008)

Mista said:


> That dip station looks like it's going to break.



It's a hyper pad.  It's ghetto rigged.  We don't actually have a dip station, heh.

I fucking hate the octagonal weights too.  Sometimes on a deadlift when it goes back to the floor it hits an edge and rolls.  It does the trick though I spose.


----------



## Witchblade (May 20, 2008)

Heh, it seems we have very similar leg proportions (not size). We deadlift the exact same way. Little quad work, all posterior chain.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 20, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> It's a hyper pad.  It's ghetto rigged.  We don't actually have a dip station, heh.
> 
> I fucking hate the octagonal weights too.  Sometimes on a deadlift when it goes back to the floor it hits an edge and rolls.  It does the trick though I spose.



Heh, that answers all the questions I was going to ask, I thought it looked like a hyper station. One of my friend's has had to deal with octagonal weights and said they're horrible for deadlifting.

Impressive deads without a belt, looks like you half way stiff legged em a bit, at least after the first rep.

Nothing like gyms playing shitty rap music, top 40, etc... I'd die without my mp3 player with all the shit they play most of the time now.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I fucking hate the octagonal weights too.  Sometimes on a deadlift when it goes back to the floor it hits an edge and rolls.  It does the trick though I spose.



Same exact problem at my gym here.  I hope we don't hurt ourselves because of these stupid weights..


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2008)

Sox, I totally agree.  I just want my gym to get a few rounded plates.  You only need one on each side and then it doesn't happen.  I think I might request them of the management.  Yeah, I don't use ANY quad on my deadlifts, heh.

Sean, if I use any quad at all, my DL sucks.  My quads blow.  I'm all ass and hammies.  My Olympic squats suck too, heh.

Speaking of which, here are some more videos from my training session today:

Squat 275x8: YouTube - Squat 275x8
Military Press 175x3: YouTube - Military Press 175x3
Chinups +80x3: YouTube - Chinups +80x3

Also did some lunges and overhead squats.  Lunges were with 80s for a couple sets of 7 or 8.  Overhead squats are light, at 75, for a couple sets of 10 I think.  I am going to keep this in no matter what (The OH squats).  I suck at them, and I'm still learning technique, so I'm slowly progressing as I become a bit more comfortable with the weight and movement itself.

Oh, and on another note, the reason I didn't use a belt to add weight for the dips and chins is because I broke it a week or two ago, haha.  It just snapped on me mid-set.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

Do you know how much the chains weigh in the Dip video?

And yes, I may ask management to buy a few rounded ones for deadlifting as well.


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you know how much the chains weigh in the Dip video?
> 
> And yes, I may ask management to buy a few rounded ones for deadlifting as well.



I think 30 pounds a pop?  The vest is about 30 as well.  I thought the vest was 40, but someone had removed some of the weights.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2008)

So I just got back from a vacation in Vegas.  I still have been working out, and I worked out 3 times while gone.  As well, one day was spent rock climbing and hiking for a good several hours, so it was not a sedentary vacation by any stretch of the imagination.  

By the same token, I ate like someone who hadn't had food in weeks, and I put on 8 pounds in under a week.  Needless to say, I will be cutting for the next several weeks.  I'm going to get leaner than I was before.  I will also be more aggressive, shooting for more like 2 pounds per week of fat loss.  I will post up my diet shortly.

I also put up a couple of videos on my YouTube page of some Vegas stuff.  I will put up a couple more later.  One of which was a free fountain show out front of the Bellagio hotel, which was fucking awesome.

YouTube - CowPimp's Channel


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Videos 

I like the chuck taylors


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2008)

*Random Update*

Wow it's been a long time since I've posted on these forums.  I need to get semi-active here again.

Anyway, I thought it was worth noting that this past weekend I finally hit a 500 deadlift off the floor.  It definitely drained the crap out of me though.  I was a little shakey afterward from all that nervous system excitation!

Just to fill you in on my workout for the Hell of it:

DL
455x1, 500x1, 455x1

Back Squat (ATG)
300x5, 275x4x5
Note: I did more here last time, but I started fresh too.  The DLs killed me.

HS High Row
180x12, 230x3x8

NG L Chinups
BWx8,6,5


I've been hitting my back a bunch lately.  I need to go back to getting a high frequency of work in on my back.  Last time I did this it worked wonders.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice going with the 500lbs, thats an awesome weight!

And yeah, where the heck have you been?


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

congrats on the 5+ plate lift! That is an awesome lift.

What is your body weight at these days?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I dunno, I just haven't found the motivation to get back here and post regularly.  When I have little tidbits of free time all I want to do is play some games or socialize face to face with peoples.  I am currently working and going to school full time.  5 days a week I have both classes and work, work a 6th, and of course there is homework to be done, so days with lots of free time are few and far between.

I'm holding around 200 pretty lean.  I'll see if I can get some pictures up in the not too distant future.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2008)

great deadlift!!


----------

